# NF Giveaway's Thread V13



## Bontakun (Aug 31, 2014)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V13*

Rules​1. No taking more than *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. 

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for at least six hours then you're free to grab it. 

5. When taking something please quote it. Make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post. 

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. Don't spam. 

*Even if you claim an item, remember that the maker is still the owner of it, you're just claiming rights to wear it, so don't act as if it's yours because it isn't.*







A reminder to everyone. Once you're done with a set you took from this thread, if you don't plan to use it again, please consider that other person might want to use after you. Likewise, if you like an item but someone has claimed and used before you, don't just take it after they're done with it since you don't know if they're keeping it for later. Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## Impact (Aug 31, 2014)

Taking can you resize pls?


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 31, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking can you resize pls?



here you go :]


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 31, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*
reposting
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 31, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*
reposting

​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> reposting
> ​



Er just to make sure, I took Hisoka, Mirai, and Mitsuki (2, 4, and 6).


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 31, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*
reposting


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 31, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Impact (Aug 31, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> here you go :]



Thanks, I have to spread


----------



## kyochi (Aug 31, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


>



Taking please resize  

Edit: tsubomii i am 24 hour'ed


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> reposting
> ​



I'll take Hiromi -- the first one. Thank you.


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 31, 2014)

kyochi said:


> Taking please resize
> 
> Edit: tsubomii i am 24 hour'ed



kyo


----------



## Sauce (Aug 31, 2014)

​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2014)

*rep and cred*​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2014)

*- Usual Blah Blah Blah - 
​*


----------



## Shanks (Aug 31, 2014)

* +Rep/Resize/Border*

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 31, 2014)

taking


----------



## Elias (Sep 1, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​






 
Will rep asap.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2014)

*+Rep/Resize/Border*





​


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 1, 2014)

*-Usual Blah Blah Blah-

​*


----------



## Dark (Sep 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> *-Usual Blah Blah Blah-
> 
> 
> ​*



Taking

Have to spread, will rep u asap


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 1, 2014)

*-Usual Blah Blah Blah-

​*


----------



## Blαck (Sep 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> *-Usual Blah Blah Blah-
> 
> ​*



Can I get Feitan resized ?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Can I get Feitan resized ?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 2, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 2, 2014)

^ re-size the middle one for me please


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2014)

Not taking, but rep anyway. stock please, Miyamoto?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 2, 2014)

Taking 

EDIT: gotta spread


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 2, 2014)

kyochi said:


> ^ re-size the middle one for me please







Sabo said:


> Not taking, but rep anyway. stock please, Miyamoto?


----------



## Aphelion (Sep 2, 2014)

Ares said:


> *-Usual Blah Blah Blah-
> 
> ​*


Taking Meruem.

Resize please.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 2, 2014)

Sabo said:


> *+Rep/Resize/Border*
> ​



yes! resize and dotted border plox :33


----------



## Dark (Sep 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Dark (Sep 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Nim (Sep 2, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​



yes, this one! and resize pls


----------



## Gin (Sep 2, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## Blunt (Sep 2, 2014)

who is this? 

and taking this


----------



## Impact (Sep 2, 2014)

Takin,  can you resize


Who dis? Also taking resize pls.


----------



## Dark (Sep 2, 2014)

Nim said:


> yes, this one! and resize pls






Hisοka said:


> resize pls






Blunt said:


> and taking this






Impact said:


> Takin,  can you resize
> Who dis? Also taking resize pls.




It's Morel from HunterxHunter.


----------



## Impact (Sep 2, 2014)

Dark said:


> It's Morel from HunterxHunter.



Thanks, didn't even recognize him


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 2, 2014)

some shit i'm throwing out


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 2, 2014)

Blunt said:


> who is this?



I have no clue, just thought she was hot and made it into an avi.



Impact said:


> Takin,  can you resize







Kurou said:


> Taking
> 
> EDIT: gotta spread



Assuming you need a resize:





TheEndAll said:


> Taking Meruem.
> 
> Resize please.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 2, 2014)

*-Usual Blah Blah Blah-


*​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 2, 2014)

Trinity said:
			
		

>



trin, do you want a pos rep or a neg?  i don't really know which one to give


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> yes! resize and dotted border plox :33


----------



## Impact (Sep 2, 2014)

[

Fuck yes, can you resize?

And am 24'd 

I owe you two reps now.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 2, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*


​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Gin (Sep 2, 2014)

Blunt said:


> who is this?


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 2, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:
			
		

>



Taking             ~

Edit: fuck, gotta spread

Edit: repped


----------



## Veggie (Sep 2, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



taking 

Have all of my reps


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 3, 2014)

Sabo said:


> ​



Resize please?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Kanki (Sep 3, 2014)

Taking. Possible to resize (150)?


----------



## Firo (Sep 3, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​


Resize bro.


BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​


Taking.. Who is this btw?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 3, 2014)

Too tired to quote but here are the resizes:


----------



## Ghost (Sep 3, 2014)

taking


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll edit the borders if you want me to

​


----------



## Patrick (Sep 3, 2014)

`

Taking this one Fen +reps


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 3, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



taking that purple female one in the middle
unfortunately im on the phone so ill have to wait to do this properly 
will rep


----------



## familyparka (Sep 3, 2014)

*DICE Spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 3, 2014)

Ares said:


> *-Usual Blah Blah Blah-
> 
> 
> *​



Taking Jotaro. 

I need to spread.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 3, 2014)

familyparka said:


> *DICE Spoilers*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



taking the top 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 3, 2014)

*Rep/Resize/Border*
​


----------



## familyparka (Sep 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Firo (Sep 3, 2014)

*Rep If Taking*​


----------



## Weapon (Sep 4, 2014)

Trinity said:


>



I dibs. Taking


----------



## Chad (Sep 4, 2014)

**​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Sep 4, 2014)

resize thnxxx


----------



## Chad (Sep 4, 2014)

here


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Impact (Sep 4, 2014)

How in the world


----------



## Chad (Sep 4, 2014)

oh shit, I accidentally used the


----------



## ℛei (Sep 5, 2014)

woops i forgot how to make avies

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 5, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine resize plz


----------



## ℛei (Sep 5, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Mine resize plz


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2014)

mine


----------



## Impact (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes and yes 

Resize pls


----------



## kyochi (Sep 5, 2014)

Rei said:
			
		

>



taking thanks


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Astral said:


> **​


is it ok if i take this and if so thank u


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 6, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​



Stock please?


----------



## ℛei (Sep 6, 2014)

Impact said:


> Yes and yes
> 
> Resize pls


sorry for lateness
;


Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?



as usual ive being an asshole and deleted a stock after making an ava 

if it'll help its seira from noblesse,i found it on tumblr


----------



## Impact (Sep 6, 2014)

ℛei said:


> sorry for lateness
> ;
> 
> 
> ...



NP and thanks


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Selva (Sep 6, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 6, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

>



taking


----------



## Sauce (Sep 6, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 6, 2014)

^ I want it  should I take it? 


EDIT: I'm taking that.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 6, 2014)

Taking


----------



## Mar Azul (Sep 6, 2014)

Selva said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Sauce (Sep 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Blαck (Sep 7, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Impact (Sep 7, 2014)

Taking the fifth avatar,  can you resize?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Impact (Sep 7, 2014)

Damn, can you resize?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2014)

Taking will rep when not 24'd


----------



## Blαck (Sep 7, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking the fifth avatar,  can you resize?


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 7, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 7, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 7, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## familyparka (Sep 7, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*



Taking.

150x200 please!

And stock as well


----------



## Elias (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks        .


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 7, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Taking.
> 
> 150x200 please!
> 
> And stock as well



Here yo go :]


----------



## Cord (Sep 7, 2014)

Tsubomii~ thank you!


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 7, 2014)

Impact said:


> Damn, can you resize?


----------



## Impact (Sep 7, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



Thanks, 24'd atm


----------



## kyochi (Sep 7, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



a-a-a-rigato


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 7, 2014)

Thorin said:


> resize please


----------



## Psychic (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks! ~repped


----------



## Psychic (Sep 7, 2014)

Dark said:


> ​



Taking this one too, thanks ~ repped


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Blαck (Sep 9, 2014)

*Rep If Taking~*
​


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 9, 2014)

Superman  I'm taking.


----------



## meadie (Sep 9, 2014)

taking..


----------



## kyochi (Sep 9, 2014)

you can't take that meadie, someone else already took it and is wearing it 



EDIT: YOU CAN'T TAKE THEM MEADIE 



read the first post


----------



## meadie (Sep 9, 2014)

kyochi said:


> you can't take that meadie, someone else already took it and is wearing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay,whatever..


----------



## zoro (Sep 10, 2014)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## zoro (Sep 10, 2014)

Thorin said:


> resize please





Here you go


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 10, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Sep 10, 2014)

taking


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​




Taking Shanks.​


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 10, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> *Rep If Taking*​




taking & repped +​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2014)

*Rep/Resize/Border*


edit: both ava's just got taken.​


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 11, 2014)

Resize 150x150 please.


----------



## Firo (Sep 11, 2014)

*Rep If taking * 

​


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 11, 2014)

Fenrir said:


> ​



Taking these two


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 11, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> ​




Taking, could I get the Stock for Stocking, please?


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Sep 11, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> *Rep If taking * ​




Taking. +rep


----------



## Firo (Sep 11, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Taking, could I get the Stock for Stocking, please?


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 11, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> Resize 150x150 please.


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 11, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 11, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Jagger (Sep 11, 2014)

*Rep if taking. *​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost (Sep 11, 2014)

taking          .


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Sep 11, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​




Taking + rep


----------



## kyochi (Sep 11, 2014)

taking, thank you 


EDIT: gotta spread


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 11, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> ​




Taking, thank you.


----------



## Chad (Sep 11, 2014)

​


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Sep 11, 2014)

I gotta say that the people who post the pictures sure do post some lovely ones. Fantastic work. This thread is seriously far too addictive.

*must resist temptation*




Red Hood said:


> *Rep If taking * ​




BWT, can I have the stock for this one?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2014)

taking


----------



## Firo (Sep 11, 2014)

*Rep If taking*
Avas from the previous thread that closed.


​


----------



## Firo (Sep 11, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> BWT, can I have the stock for this one?


----------



## trance (Sep 11, 2014)

Resize please?


----------



## Aphelion (Sep 11, 2014)

Could I see the stock?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 11, 2014)

Sabo said:


> *Rep/Resize/Border*​





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



resize with dotted borders plox


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> resize with dotted borders plox


----------



## Katou (Sep 11, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> *Rep If taking*
> Avas from the previous thread that closed.
> 
> 
> ​




Taking Kagura~ ​


----------



## Jagger (Sep 11, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> Could I see the stock?





There you go. :33


----------



## Elias (Sep 11, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



[/IMG]

thanks    ~


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 12, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> *Rep If taking*
> Avas from the previous thread that closed.
> 
> 
> ​





Gimme.

+rep


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2014)

Rep/Resize/Border

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2014)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 12, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> resize with dotted borders plox


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 12, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 12, 2014)

resize please


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 12, 2014)

kyochi said:


> resize please


----------



## kyochi (Sep 12, 2014)

my senpai


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 12, 2014)

Resize and rounded borders please.


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Resize and rounded borders please.



Here you go


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 12, 2014)

​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 12, 2014)

Mine            .


----------



## kyochi (Sep 12, 2014)

RESIZE  



uhm, please


----------



## dynasaur (Sep 12, 2014)

Resize and dotted borders. Please and thank you, I will rep. :33


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 12, 2014)

dynamie said:


> Resize and dotted borders. Please and thank you, I will rep. :33







kyochi said:


> RESIZE
> 
> 
> 
> uhm, please







Imagine said:


> Mine            .


----------



## Sablés (Sep 12, 2014)

@Ares

Resize Blond star eyed bish and Griffisu, plawks.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> @Ares
> 
> Resize *Blond star eyed bish* and Griffisu, plawks.



If you ever talk about Misaki like that again I will fucking end you, breh.


----------



## Katou (Sep 13, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​



Taking Sakura Chiyo 

edit : f*ck . .gotta spread 1st


----------



## Impact (Sep 13, 2014)

Taking, can you resize with dotted borders?


Also taking,  can I get a resize for the first one?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 13, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking, can you resize with dotted borders?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2014)

Shiki said:


> ​



Could you resize?


----------



## Chad (Sep 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2014)

Taking law.  resizing 150x200?


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 13, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking, can you resize with dotted borders?
> 
> 
> 
> Also taking,  can I get a resize for the first one?



Here yo go


----------



## zoro (Sep 13, 2014)

Patrick said:


> Could you resize?



Here you go


----------



## Impact (Sep 13, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>





Tsubomii said:


> Here yo go



Thanks


----------



## Jagger (Sep 13, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*
​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Sep 13, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



Mine will rep asap.


----------



## meadie (Sep 13, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm going to assume your max ava size is 150x150, meadie.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 14, 2014)

Jagger said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Not taking. Stock please?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 14, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2014)

Shameless Bump + Satsuki 

​


----------



## Sablés (Sep 14, 2014)

taking resize (I think)


----------



## Chad (Sep 14, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Taking law.  resizing 150x200?



Sorry this was late, I wasn't home today.




gimmie dat stock


----------



## Blαck (Sep 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> taking resize (I think)


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 14, 2014)

Ares said:


> Shameless Bump + Satsuki
> 
> ​



Taking  Satsuki, could I have the stock as well?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2014)

@Astral Thank You.


----------



## Dark (Sep 14, 2014)

Taking, can you resize it? Also where is this from?


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 14, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 14, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 14, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 14, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 14, 2014)

neato, taking.


----------



## Nim (Sep 14, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



resize pls :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 14, 2014)

Nim said:


> resize pls :33


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Taking  Satsuki, could I have the stock as well?


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 14, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking    

Resize?


----------



## Jagger (Sep 14, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Not taking. Stock please?






Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​


Resize, please?


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 14, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Resize, please?


----------



## Firo (Sep 14, 2014)

*Rep If taking*
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 14, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 14, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> *Rep If taking*
> ​



Stock for Jolyne pls


----------



## Firo (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## kyochi (Sep 14, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



thank YOU  GODDESS SAMA


----------



## JoJo (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks. Resize please.


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 14, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Thanks. Resize please.



heer yo go


----------



## Lust (Sep 14, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



Can I get a resize of the Sasuke one pleassee?


----------



## kyochi (Sep 14, 2014)

^ I took it


----------



## Lust (Sep 14, 2014)

oh oops didn't see it, my bad!


----------



## kyochi (Sep 14, 2014)

but I edited my post  


thinking about it, I'm not gonna use it for a long time, so you can have it!


----------



## Impact (Sep 14, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Taking,  resize pls.


And this, can I get a resize


----------



## Blαck (Sep 14, 2014)

Astral said:


> gimmie dat stock





HamSloth said:


> Taking
> 
> Resize?




Here ya go Croc


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 14, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls.
> 
> 
> 
> And this, can I get a resize


----------



## Impact (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks,  already repped both of you.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2014)

Rep/Border/Resize​


----------



## dynasaur (Sep 14, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Rep/Border/Resize​


Resize please, thanks Sabo.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2014)

dynamie said:


> Resize please, thanks Sabo.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 14, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 14, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​



Resize please o3o


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 15, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 15, 2014)

rep only~<3​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 15, 2014)

rep only~<3​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 15, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​




Taking, could I have the stock too?


----------



## Firo (Sep 15, 2014)

Stock please?


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 15, 2014)

^ here





Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Taking, could I have the stock too?



sure, here;


----------



## Marcο (Sep 15, 2014)

taking                .


----------



## Lyanna (Sep 15, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



Resize pls? And thank you :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 15, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> Resize pls? And thank you :33


----------



## zoro (Sep 15, 2014)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Arcana (Sep 15, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 15, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking
Thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 15, 2014)

St. Jimmy said:


> Resize please o3o


----------



## Lance (Sep 15, 2014)

Resize, 150X200 please.
Can I have this with black dashed border please. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh also do you happen to have a sig that fits this?


----------



## zoro (Sep 15, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Resize, 150X200 please.
> Can I have this with black dashed border please.





Is that ok? I'm still a newbie with dotted borders



Revampstyles said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Oh also do you happen to have a sig that fits this?



What about this one?


----------



## ℛei (Sep 16, 2014)

random avies
;;
;;​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 16, 2014)

;;
;;​


----------



## Nim (Sep 16, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;​



taking <3 thank you


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 16, 2014)

ℛei said:


> random avies
> 
> ;​





ℛei said:


> ;​



Taking these one .


----------



## Jagger (Sep 16, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​


Taking these two. Resize, please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 16, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Taking these two. Resize, please?


----------



## Jagger (Sep 16, 2014)

I must spread, sorry.


----------



## meadie (Sep 16, 2014)

Taking....


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 17, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​




Taking this.​


----------



## Katou (Sep 17, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​



Resize please


----------



## ℛei (Sep 17, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Resize please


----------



## Vitriol (Sep 17, 2014)

Is it possible I could get the stock for this? Thanks in advance repped~


----------



## Shanks (Sep 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Blαck (Sep 18, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## trance (Sep 18, 2014)

Resize please?


----------



## Firo (Sep 18, 2014)

Taking            .


----------



## Imagine (Sep 18, 2014)

Dis mine


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 18, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​




Taking, thanks.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 18, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking (from Imagine )


----------



## Patrick (Sep 18, 2014)

Resize please?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 18, 2014)

Fenrir said:


> Taking (from Imagine )


You wish


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 18, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 18, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Blαck (Sep 18, 2014)

Patrick said:


> Resize please?





Stαrkiller said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Sine (Sep 18, 2014)

resize please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 18, 2014)

shiner said:


> resize please

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 18, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



BiNexus said I could take it, so repped and taken. Thanks.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 18, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ..​


Taking. Resize, please?


----------



## Cord (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you bby.


----------



## meadie (Sep 18, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## dynasaur (Sep 18, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



I'm taking this one, I'd just a resize and thank you.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 19, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> ​




Taking, thank you.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 19, 2014)

Imagine said:


> You wish



My picture files say otherwise


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2014)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2014)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2014)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2014)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2014)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nim (Sep 19, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Thank you


----------



## kyochi (Sep 19, 2014)

Joo said:
			
		

>



taking, thanks 


....but why can't I have them in 150x200  get with the times, man


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2014)

kyochi said:


> taking, thanks
> 
> 
> ....but why can't I have them in 150x200  get with the times, man



  It was a long way to come back.




sry. i cant find anymore the latest stock.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks man, rep will come later. Currently 24'd


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 19, 2014)

Luna Lovegood said:


> Thank you bby.








Jagger said:


> Taking. Resize, please?



Hre you go  










dynamie said:


> I'm taking this one, I'd just a resize and thank you.


----------



## Impact (Sep 19, 2014)

>



Taking thanks. 

Do u have them in 150x200?

If not it's okay.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 19, 2014)

I must spread, Tsubomii.


----------



## Impact (Sep 19, 2014)

They've already be claimed bruh


----------



## Oceania (Sep 19, 2014)

Impact said:


> They've already be claimed bruh



oh ok then.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 19, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;;
> ;;​



May I have the top one in the middle 

150x200 

with round borders?


----------



## Veggie (Sep 19, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep only~<3​



Taking, and rep


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2014)

*Been A While*. 


​


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 20, 2014)

amazing. 

taking, thanks


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 20, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 20, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​




Taking. 



BiNexus said:


> ​



Taking, could I get the stock too?


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 20, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking, could I get the stock too?


----------



## Impact (Sep 20, 2014)

Taking,  can you resize with rounded borders?


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 20, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  can you resize with rounded borders?



Here you are:


----------



## Impact (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks man


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 20, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 20, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elias (Sep 20, 2014)

thanks      .


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 20, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 20, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



taking*, thank you


----------



## trance (Sep 20, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Brilliant.

Resize please?


----------



## Impact (Sep 20, 2014)

Mine, can you resize pls?


----------



## Oceania (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't mean to sound impatient could any one do that resize for me?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2014)

Oceania said:


> I don't mean to sound impatient could any one do that resize for me?



next time please take it to the request thread:


----------



## Cord (Sep 20, 2014)

Taking! I'm 24'ed and still have to spread, my love.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 20, 2014)

anybody got sakura avis from the last please


----------



## Oceania (Sep 20, 2014)

Ares said:


> next time please take it to the request thread:



thanks, I know I normally don't do that I don't know how to link it to the other thread.


----------



## Solace (Sep 20, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> anybody got sakura avis from the last please



nah friend but you can try in the Request thread


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 20, 2014)

okay thanks, dahling


----------



## Psychic (Sep 20, 2014)

Taking~~~150X200 PLZ


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 21, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> Resize please?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2014)

150x200 on request



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2014)

150x200 on request


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2014)

150x200 on request


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2014)

@Joo, think I could get stock for these bro?


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2014)

150x200 on request


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2014)

150x200 on request


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> @Joo, think I could get stock for these bro?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2014)

Joo said:


>



Thanks. I'll rep 'cause there was so many.


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 21, 2014)

Impact said:


> Mine, can you resize pls?







Psychic said:


> Taking~~~150X200 PLZ





Reszied Rei's avatars for you too, I hope she doesn't mind it


----------



## ℛei (Sep 21, 2014)

Oceania said:


> I don't mean to sound impatient could any one do that resize for me?



oh god guys im sorry for being so late to replying this thread 





Tsubomii said:


> Reszied Rei's avatars for you too, I hope she doesn't mind it



thanks tsu for help <3

whenever im not around pls resize my things,thanks


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 21, 2014)

^No problem Rei ~  <3


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 21, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Mine.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 21, 2014)

kawaii  taking


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 21, 2014)

re-size please


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2014)

hannibal mine 

also taking these


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2014)

kyochi said:


> re-size please


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​



Stock, please?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 21, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> ​
> I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.



Taking Doflamingo, can you resize with rounded borders? Will rep tomorrow.


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 21, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Taking Doflamingo, can you resize with rounded borders? Will rep tomorrow.



Here you are:


----------



## trance (Sep 21, 2014)

Resize?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2014)

​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2014)

​


----------



## Katou (Sep 22, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​



REsize Akame pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Resize?







Wallachia said:


> REsize Akame pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 23, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Taking. Thank you.:3


----------



## Impact (Sep 23, 2014)

>



Taking


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 23, 2014)

Sabo said:


> ​


Stock please.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking





Skotty said:


> Stock please.


----------



## trance (Sep 23, 2014)

Ares said:


> ​



Gotta take Saitama and Ruby. 

Just need a resize, dawg.


----------



## Chad (Sep 23, 2014)

​

:randymarshectoplasm


----------



## kyochi (Sep 23, 2014)

aigoo, thank you


----------



## trance (Sep 23, 2014)

Astral said:


> ​




Gotta take Esdese. ​


----------



## dynasaur (Sep 23, 2014)

Giorno said:


> ​


I would like this one and resized. Thank you.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 23, 2014)

@Giorno




Resize, please?


----------



## kyochi (Sep 23, 2014)

^ idk but I think mizuchi's gibberish indicated that he took that avatar 


might wanna wait for him to confirm


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 23, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Cord (Sep 23, 2014)

Can I have it at 175x250 + dotted border?


cin said I can have it.  Thank you, both of you. <333


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 24, 2014)

*Resizes:*


----------



## Billie (Sep 24, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



taking & thank you.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 24, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​



taking sherlock                                  .


----------



## Firo (Sep 24, 2014)

​


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​



i wanna

do you still have the stock?

rep +


----------



## Blunt (Sep 24, 2014)

175x250?


----------



## Firo (Sep 24, 2014)

Blunt said:


> 175x250?


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 24, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Cord (Sep 24, 2014)

Ily.


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 24, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Nim (Sep 24, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



Lovely, resize pls <3


----------



## Firo (Sep 24, 2014)

Resize please.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 24, 2014)

taking these

edit: goddamit


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 24, 2014)

Nim said:


> Lovely, resize pls <3








Firo said:


> Resize please.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 24, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



taking, please re-size


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 24, 2014)

suga said:


> taking, please re-size


----------



## Sablés (Sep 24, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 24, 2014)

Liquid said:


> resize pls


----------



## Jagger (Sep 24, 2014)

suga said:


> ^ idk but I think mizuchi's gibberish indicated that he took that avatar
> 
> 
> might wanna wait for him to confirm


Oh, I see. Well, what shall see.



Giorno said:


> *Resizes:*


Thank you!


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 25, 2014)

Firo said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Billie (Sep 25, 2014)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2014)

*+Rep appreciated / can resize / can add border*




​


----------



## Billie (Sep 25, 2014)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blαck (Sep 25, 2014)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thx.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2014)

*You Guys Know The Drill:*
​


----------



## Ghost (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Selva (Sep 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Lance (Sep 25, 2014)

Border please. 

Also re-size too. Thanks.


----------



## Nim (Sep 25, 2014)

Selva said:


> ​



Resize pls!

So many beautiful avatars these days


----------



## kyochi (Sep 25, 2014)

danke! please re-size though lol 


please re-size dayum


----------



## Ghost (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Selva (Sep 25, 2014)

Lance said:


> Border please.
> 
> Also re-size too. Thanks.


You didn't mention what type of border 




*Spoiler*: _resized_ 












Nim said:


> Resize pls!


 





suga said:


> please re-size dayum


----------



## Sunako (Sep 25, 2014)

Resize pleaseee

Your avatars are perfect


----------



## Selva (Sep 25, 2014)

Sunako said:


> Resize pleaseee
> 
> Your avatars are perfect




Thank you, Sunako chan


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 25, 2014)

Electra said:


>



taking these my good man.  

kindly resize and place dotted borders too :33 will rep accordingly


----------



## kyochi (Sep 25, 2014)

James, mah man you can't take more than 3 avies


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 25, 2014)

yeah i forgot sorry. 

edited :33


----------



## Chad (Sep 25, 2014)

#teamSauce​


Luna Lovegood said:


> Can I have it at 175x250 + dotted border?



Sorry, I got home late last night and was too tired to do it.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 25, 2014)

*Rep if taking~*
​


----------



## Impact (Sep 25, 2014)

Taking,  resize pls.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 25, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls.


----------



## Impact (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks,  24'd atm


----------



## Blunt (Sep 26, 2014)

*tips fedora*


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> taking these my good man.
> 
> kindly resize and place dotted borders too :33 will rep accordingly


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 26, 2014)

Electra said:


>



repped  

will wear these once patch's lottery is done.


----------



## Sieves (Sep 26, 2014)

_randomness, enjoy_




​


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 26, 2014)

taking these. you're amazing.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Been A While*.
> 
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 26, 2014)

Rep if taking. I can add borders and resize if you want.
​


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 26, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Rep if taking. I can add borders and resize if you want.​



mein                     ,


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Jagger (Sep 27, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Impact (Sep 27, 2014)

Taking, can you resize?


----------



## Sablés (Sep 27, 2014)

resize please


----------



## Katou (Sep 27, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Rep if taking. I can add borders and resize if you want.​



Taking 

Resize please


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2014)

thanks.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 27, 2014)

stock of this one selv pls <3


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 27, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 27, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Gin (Sep 27, 2014)

yes, will rep when I can

oh and resize please


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 27, 2014)

​
I can add borders and/or resize if necessary.


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 27, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> yes, will rep when I can
> 
> oh and resize please


take your time


----------



## Impact (Sep 27, 2014)

Taking,  resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 27, 2014)

@Impact


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 27, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls



Here you are:


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 27, 2014)

These are mine. 

Gotta spread for you, of course.


----------



## Impact (Sep 27, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> @Impact





BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 27, 2014)

*Resizes:*


----------



## kyochi (Sep 27, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



taking, please re-size :v


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 27, 2014)

suga said:


> taking, please re-size :v



Cinnie.


----------



## Selva (Sep 28, 2014)

ℛei said:


> stock of this one selv pls <3


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2014)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 28, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 28, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## dynasaur (Sep 28, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​







Both of these, resize please and thank you  so much Tsubomii!


----------



## Gin (Sep 28, 2014)

resize please


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 28, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Thanks. :33 Will rep ASAP


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 28, 2014)

@Dynamie






@Hisoka


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 28, 2014)

Rep if taking. Will resize if asked. No borders, sorry. 


​


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 28, 2014)

taking


----------



## Impact (Sep 28, 2014)

>



Finally some Persona 4 avatars

taking, and thanks


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## ℛei (Sep 29, 2014)

thanks bro


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 29, 2014)

Conrad said:


> resize please


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 29, 2014)

Taking~ resize 150x150 please. :33 Also, if it's no trouble, can I have the stock as well? ^^;


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 29, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> Taking~ resize 150x150 please. :33 Also, if it's no trouble, can I have the stock as well? ^^;


----------



## Jagger (Sep 29, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Taking
> 
> Resize please


I'm so sorry for being so late, I honestly forgot about this thread.


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 30, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*



Taking and resize please.


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 30, 2014)

Lucrecia said:


> Taking and resize please.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 30, 2014)

Rep if taking. I can add borders and resize. ​


----------



## Blαck (Sep 30, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Impact (Sep 30, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​







Taking,  can I get a resize and dotted borders for the second one?


----------



## Veggie (Sep 30, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​


please resize to 150x200


Jagger said:


> Rep if taking. I can add borders and resize. ​



Please resize to 150x200


----------



## Sablés (Sep 30, 2014)

Croc I FUCKING DESPISE YOU


----------



## Jagger (Sep 30, 2014)

Here you go. :33


----------



## Veggie (Sep 30, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Here you go. :33



Thanks a lot


----------



## Psychic (Oct 1, 2014)

These are gorgeous! repped


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


>


Taking. 24, but will get back to ya.


----------



## Solace (Oct 1, 2014)

Jagger said:


> ​



will rep 4 one fiddy


----------



## Blαck (Oct 1, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  can I get a resize and dotted borders for the second one?


----------



## November (Oct 1, 2014)

Taking+repped.


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 1, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> please resize to 150x200
> 
> 
> Please resize to 150x200


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 1, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


>



Thank you,


----------



## Veggie (Oct 1, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


>



Thank you :33


----------



## Jagger (Oct 1, 2014)

Solace said:


> will rep 4 one fiddy




Not sure if you were serious by taking it or what.


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 1, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 1, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 1, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



taking, thank you must spread


----------



## Gin (Oct 1, 2014)

YES

resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 1, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> YES
> 
> resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 1, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



Taking the first one. 

Marry me.


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2014)

​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 1, 2014)

I hate you  editing my last post to take this one


----------



## kyochi (Oct 1, 2014)

>



where are these from btw? I love the art style


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 1, 2014)

Err, I'll take these two as well:



May I have the stock for the first please?

Also would you happen to have them in 175x250?


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2014)

suga said:


> *I hate you * editing my last post to take this one






suga said:


> where are these from btw? I love the art style






Giorno said:


> May I have the stock for the first please?
> 
> Also would you happen to have them in 175x250?


----------



## Lezu (Oct 1, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking the first one. Thanks, waifu. 

resize if you can


----------



## kyochi (Oct 1, 2014)

whatchu mean waifu 


i'll cut your hands off


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 1, 2014)

Lezu said:


> Taking the first one. Thanks, waifu.
> 
> resize if you can



Hre yo go


----------



## Lezu (Oct 1, 2014)

suga said:


> whatchu mean waifu
> 
> 
> i'll cut your hands off



me, you and the boxing ring

let's go


----------



## kyochi (Oct 1, 2014)

R.I.P. Lezu Sep 2012 - Oct 2014


----------



## Lezu (Oct 1, 2014)

You can't make a huge success here, get away from the ring before I whoop your ass.


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 1, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



taking these. repping twice. thanks 

oh, and resize pls 

edit: wtf got 24'd after spreading rep so i can't rep you rn


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 1, 2014)

^It's finee


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 1, 2014)

​


----------



## trance (Oct 1, 2014)

I have to take Kyouko. 

Resize, please?


----------



## Aphelion (Oct 1, 2014)

Stock?**


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 1, 2014)

Trance said:


> I have to take Kyouko.
> 
> Resize, please?



I suppose so. 



Stock:


----------



## Chad (Oct 2, 2014)

**​


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> **​



Resize please?


----------



## Elias (Oct 2, 2014)

thanks. will rep in 24


----------



## kyochi (Oct 2, 2014)

I repped him for you.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 2, 2014)

Electra said:


> ​



resize please!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 2, 2014)

Electra said:


> ​



taking this


----------



## November (Oct 2, 2014)

​
First time doing this.
Hope you like it.
Rep if taking


----------



## Lust (Oct 2, 2014)

November said:


> ​
> First time doing this.
> Hope you like it.
> Rep if taking



minneeeee


----------



## Shanks (Oct 2, 2014)

saikyou said:


> resize please!


----------



## SLB (Oct 2, 2014)

Electra said:
			
		

>



taking       .


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 2, 2014)

Psychic said:


> These are gorgeous! repped



Here you are:


----------



## Jagger (Oct 3, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> **​


Taking. Resize, please.


----------



## November (Oct 3, 2014)

*Rep if taking ​*​


----------



## zoro (Oct 3, 2014)

_*Rep if taking. Can resize and add borders​*_
​


----------



## Sablés (Oct 3, 2014)

taking resize please


----------



## zoro (Oct 3, 2014)

Liquid said:


> taking resize please


----------



## Patrick (Oct 3, 2014)

Resize por favor


----------



## zoro (Oct 3, 2014)

Patrick said:


> Resize por favor


----------



## Patrick (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks Shiki +rep


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 3, 2014)

Shiki said:


> _*Rep if taking. Can resize and add borders​*_
> ​



Stock for Giorno, thanks.


----------



## zoro (Oct 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Stock for Giorno, thanks.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 4, 2014)

Shiki said:


> _*Rep if taking. Can resize and add borders​*​_​



sweet. resize with dotted border plox.


----------



## Fay (Oct 4, 2014)

November said:


> *Rep if taking ​*​


Taking this one!


----------



## zoro (Oct 4, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> sweet. resize with dotted border plox.





Here you go!


----------



## Kogami (Oct 4, 2014)

Resize with Solid border. 
150X150
Thanks.


----------



## zoro (Oct 4, 2014)

Kogami said:


> Resize with Solid border.
> 150X150
> Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2014)

Fuck it, taking


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 4, 2014)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking Remilia. :33


----------



## Impact (Oct 4, 2014)

Taking,  resize pls


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 4, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls


----------



## Veggie (Oct 4, 2014)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking, please resize


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 4, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Taking, please resize


----------



## trance (Oct 4, 2014)

Shiki said:


> _*Rep if taking. Can resize and add borders​*_
> ​



Can you resize Jango for me?


----------



## Chad (Oct 4, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Taking. Resize, please.


----------



## November (Oct 4, 2014)

starr said:


> Fuck it, taking


Do you want resize?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

​


----------



## zoro (Oct 4, 2014)

Trance said:


> Can you resize Jango for me?



Already taken bro 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But I can find another one when I'm sober


----------



## trance (Oct 4, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Already taken bro
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



But no one else claimed Jango, doe. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



How drunk are you?


----------



## zoro (Oct 4, 2014)

Trance said:


> But no one else claimed Jango, doe.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Liquid did  check the previous page 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"I just puked a little" drunk


----------



## trance (Oct 4, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Liquid did  check the previous page
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Shiki said:


> _*Rep if taking. Can resize and add borders​*_​



I meant this one. 

Plus, I think that Jango is spelled "Django" instead of "Jango". 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man. You are drunk.


----------



## zoro (Oct 4, 2014)

Trance said:


> I meant this one.
> 
> Plus, I think that Jango is spelled "Django" instead of "Jango".
> 
> ...



My bad! The "D" is silent





*Spoiler*: __ 



I am


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 4, 2014)

Giorno said:


> ​



Elsa and Vegeta 150x150 resize please~


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 5, 2014)

Giorno said:


> ​


Taking and a resize, I will rep soon.


----------



## Lance (Oct 5, 2014)

Rounded border please. 
Thanks.


----------



## trance (Oct 5, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> Taking and a resize, I will rep soon.



No!! Ruby!!!

 x 1,000


----------



## Blαck (Oct 5, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 5, 2014)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 5, 2014)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 5, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



taking

resize pl0x


----------



## Sablés (Oct 5, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> 
> ​



taking jotaro and ryuu

resize plx


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 5, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Source?


John Sheppard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Taking.
Source?


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 5, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blαck (Oct 5, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> taking
> 
> resize pl0x


 


Liquid said:


> taking jotaro and ryuu
> 
> resize plx


 


Jerusalem said:


> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sauce (Oct 5, 2014)

​


----------



## Fay (Oct 5, 2014)

Sauce said:


> ​



Mine please <3


----------



## kyochi (Oct 5, 2014)

taking, thanks


----------



## Veltpunch (Oct 5, 2014)

Made a few. Sorry if they suck too bad. I've only been GFXing for a week and I use paint.net, so bare with me. Rep if taking.


----------



## trance (Oct 6, 2014)

Veltpunch said:


> Made a few. Sorry if they suck too bad. I've only been GFXing for a week and I use paint.net, so bare with me. Rep if taking.



Resize Revan for me, bruh?


----------



## Suit (Oct 6, 2014)

You did an awesome job on these. I'll take this one, but I'm 24'd at the moment. I'll have someone else rep you too though, since I can't pay right away.  If you're still on, resize too please.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 6, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


>



24'd

I'll get you eventually

if I don't then remind me at some point


----------



## November (Oct 6, 2014)

*Rep if taking​*​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 6, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 6, 2014)

Well I guess since Mor is taken I'll replace Mor with 





Good shit Kai.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 6, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​




Mhm


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

fuck you guys you took all the best


----------



## Veggie (Oct 6, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> ​



Taking that Ruby, can you resize to 150x200 please.

Guys one question, when the OP says we can take only 3 items at a time in 24 hours, does that mean if I take one right now I can come back and take another two from a different batch so long as I do it within those 24hrs?


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 6, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 6, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 6, 2014)

mine thank you 

must spread goddamnit


----------



## Kairi (Oct 6, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



gonna take this, thanks!


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

taking, thank you very much.


----------



## Chad (Oct 6, 2014)

**​


----------



## Veggie (Oct 6, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> **​



Taking, resize


----------



## kyochi (Oct 6, 2014)

oh my god re-size this for me breh


----------



## Chad (Oct 6, 2014)

bam



aaaand bam


----------



## Veggie (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks homie.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 6, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Taking that Ruby, can you resize to 150x200 please.
> 
> Guys one question, when the OP says we can take only 3 items at a time in 24 hours, does that mean if I take one right now I can come back and take another two from a different batch so long as I do it within those 24hrs?






That's correct, just don't take more than 3.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 6, 2014)

>



Taking. Resize pls.


----------



## Impact (Oct 6, 2014)

Taking,  resize pls with dotted borders.


----------



## Firo (Oct 7, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Resize please.


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 7, 2014)

Dio said:


> Taking. Resize pls.












Firo said:


> Resize please.


----------



## Vash (Oct 7, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Thank yous


----------



## Alicia (Oct 7, 2014)

plz resize and add solid thin black border

thanks in advance


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 7, 2014)

Like this?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 7, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> Like this?



Danke sch?n, mein Fraulein~


----------



## Veggie (Oct 7, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> That's correct, just don't take more than 3.



Thanks, Ruby be so kawaii, and no I haven't.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 7, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Firo (Oct 7, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2014)

​


----------



## JoJo (Oct 7, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## November (Oct 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Veggie (Oct 7, 2014)

November said:


> ​



Mein mein mein miein 

+rep


----------



## Krippy (Oct 7, 2014)

Giorno said:


> ​



resize mah wifu pls


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2014)

*Resizes:*


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 7, 2014)

taking this. could you add a simple black border?


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2014)

don't think anyone's taken this

regardless, I'm taking it


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 8, 2014)

taking, thanks!


----------



## Chad (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Impact (Oct 8, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> [



Taking, resize pls.


----------



## Firo (Oct 8, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:
			
		

> ​


Resize pls.
Can I have the stock too?


----------



## Chad (Oct 8, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking, resize pls.



here


----------



## Slayz (Oct 8, 2014)

That's some damn good stuff my man. I'll be taking this one and resizining it myself. Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 8, 2014)

Firo said:


> Resize pls.
> Can I have the stock too?




stock


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 8, 2014)

Electra said:


> ​


I'll resize them myself. Thank you.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 9, 2014)

​


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 9, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking this one thanks, resize to 150x200 please. 
Talked with Moody, he's ok with it.
Edit: Have to spread


----------



## Blαck (Oct 9, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Taking this one thanks, resize to 150x200 please.
> Talked with Moody, he's ok with it.


Here ya go


----------



## Simon (Oct 9, 2014)

Rep~​


----------



## Suit (Oct 11, 2014)

mizuchi said:


>



Repped for Erza! I'll resize myself, thanks!


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 11, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls with dotted borders.


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 11, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 11, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 11, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Firo (Oct 11, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​




Resize please.


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 11, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Cord (Oct 11, 2014)

Lena ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Gin (Oct 11, 2014)

taking, will rep later today


----------



## Elias (Oct 11, 2014)

>



good lord these are great. ty.


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 11, 2014)

Firo said:


> Resize please.



Hre you go :3





Luna Lovegood said:


> Lena ♥ ♥ ♥



Mein, Erika.


----------



## Firo (Oct 11, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> Hre you go :3


Thank you.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 11, 2014)

>



holy mother of zeus taking these 


and I stole like 5 other ones lel


----------



## Impact (Oct 11, 2014)

Resize pls with dotted borders.


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 11, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



I want this and resized, thank you Tsumboii! ​


----------



## Kairi (Oct 12, 2014)

gonna take with a resize please!
y curse the people who beat me to the other ones


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 12, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



can i get these resized please?


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 12, 2014)

@Impact








@Dayamie


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 12, 2014)

@Kairi






@Waltz


----------



## Itachі (Oct 12, 2014)

Random avatars that I won't use, these were made ages ago so no resizing or anything like that.

​


----------



## Veggie (Oct 12, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Random avatars that I won't use, these were made ages ago so no resizing or anything like that.
> 
> ​



Taking this one, thanks.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 12, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Tsubomii you are awesome.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 12, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Random avatars that I won't use, these were made ages ago so no resizing or anything like that.
> 
> ​


taking              .


----------



## Jagger (Oct 12, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ..​



Resize, please? :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 12, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Resize, please? :33



Hre you go. :33


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 12, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Taking, thank you!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 12, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Random avatars that I won't use, these were made ages ago so no resizing or anything like that.
> 
> ​



Taking Kakashi. Thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 12, 2014)

oceania, those avatars have been taken already 


also, you only quote the avatar that you're taking, not all of them :v


----------



## Oceania (Oct 12, 2014)

suga said:


> oceania, those avatars have been taken already
> 
> 
> also, you only quote the avatar that you're taking, not all of them :v



ahh my bad my internets sometimes doesn't load everyone's posts or avas.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 12, 2014)

​


----------



## Jagger (Oct 12, 2014)

Holy shit. What a bunch of god awful avatars, stop posting in here. 

Also, taking Jotaro and the blue-eyed girl. Resize, please.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 12, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Holy shit. What a bunch of god awful avatars, stop posting in here.
> 
> Also, taking Jotaro and the blue-eyed girl. Resize, please.



Bullying is wrong, Jagger. You need to be more considerate of the feelings of others.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 13, 2014)

#resize


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 13, 2014)

Krippy said:


> #resize


----------



## Panther (Oct 13, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Random avatars that I won't use, these were made ages ago so no resizing or anything like that.
> 
> ​


 Taking. 10char


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 13, 2014)

*☆Art by kr0npr1nz (1)☆*






*☆rep if taking, please☆*​


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 13, 2014)

*☆Art by kr0npr1nz (2)☆*






*☆rep if taking, please☆*​


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> *☆Art by kr0npr1nz (2)☆*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could I get these resized?

​


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 13, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Could I get these resized?​



Sure friend, here we go:


----------



## Arcana (Oct 13, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> *☆Art by kr0npr1nz (1)☆*
> 
> 
> *☆rep if taking, please☆*​





Monochrome said:


> *☆Art by kr0npr1nz (2)☆*
> 
> 
> *☆rep if taking, please☆*​



Taking resize pls


----------



## Veggie (Oct 13, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> *☆Art by kr0npr1nz (1)☆*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking these


Monochrome said:


> *☆Art by kr0npr1nz (2)☆*
> 
> 
> *☆rep if taking, please☆*​



And this, can you resize to 150x200 please.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2014)

Taking                .


----------



## Impact (Oct 13, 2014)

Taking,  resize pls.


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 13, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Taking resize pls








Vegetto said:


> Taking these
> And this, can you resize to 150x200 please.








Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls.


----------



## Chad (Oct 13, 2014)

**


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> **



Can I have a 150x200 version of the first one :3?


----------



## Impact (Oct 14, 2014)

Taking,  resize pls.


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 14, 2014)

*☆Art by kr0npr1nz (3)☆*






*☆rep if taking, please☆*​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 14, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> ​



Taking these two, could I have the stocks as well?


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 14, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Taking these two, could I have the stocks as well?



Yes.  and  

@Jala: Only the user who made the Avatar is allowed to modify it. Maybe you don't know that


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 14, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> @Jala: Only the user who made the Avatar can is allowed to modify it. Maybe you don't know that




Awww, sry. But thx for info.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 14, 2014)

taking, please resize *o*


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2014)

taking


----------



## Chad (Oct 14, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Can I have a 150x200 version of the first one :3?







Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls.


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 14, 2014)

suga said:


> taking, please resize *o*



Here, mate:


----------



## Firo (Oct 15, 2014)

Resize please. I can do it myself.
May I have the stock for this too?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 15, 2014)

thank you


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't usually post in here, so forgive me if I eff up.



Simon said:


> Rep~​


The Rise avatar I'd like to use please.



Itachі said:


> Random avatars that I won't use, these were made ages ago so no resizing or anything like that.
> 
> ​


Someone claimed this, but is it okay for me to use later, too?



Monochrome said:


> *☆Art by kr0npr1nz (2)☆*
> 
> 
> 
> *☆rep if taking, please☆*​


This one I would like to use now.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Oct 15, 2014)

Taking these. Rep +


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 15, 2014)

Taking. Gotta spread first.


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 15, 2014)

Firo said:


> May I have the stock for this too?



Here -->


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Random avatars that I won't use, these were made ages ago so no resizing or anything like that.
> 
> ​



I'll have this then.


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 15, 2014)

*☆Art by kr0npr1nz (4)☆*






*☆rep if taking, please☆*​


----------



## Veggie (Oct 15, 2014)

Taking these, can you please resize to 150x200.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 15, 2014)

.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 15, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> *☆Art by kr0npr1nz (4)☆*
> 
> *☆rep if taking, please☆*​



taking~ :33

could you resize to 200x150


----------



## kyochi (Oct 15, 2014)

FoxxyKat said:


> I'd like these, but I don't plan to use them soon, is it okay to use them much later? Like a month from now? The Rise avatar I'd like to use now, though.



Hello hello, did you read the OP? :3 All of the rules are there. It answers all of your questions as well. 

Anyway, I'll tell you myself. You can take up to 3 avatars every 24 hours, but after 48 hours, someone else can take any of the avatars you chose. Only if you're not wearing it though. 



FoxxyKat said:


> Someone claimed this, but is it okay for me to use later, too?



There are two ways to go about it. You can a) talk to the person that grabbed it first and ask them if you can use it. If they agree, you may, however, you still need to rep/credit whoever made the avatar OR b) if you see that after 48 hours, the grabber has not used it, you can take it anyway as you would any other avatar. 



FoxxyKat said:


> This one I would like to use now.



As I've mentioned, you can only take 3, buddy.


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 15, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> taking~ :33
> could you resize to 200x150







Vegetto said:


> Taking these, can you please resize to 150x200.


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 16, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 16, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 16, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​


Taking. Thank you. <3


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 16, 2014)

*☆Art by kr0npr1nz (5)☆*







*☆rep if taking, please☆*​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 16, 2014)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 16, 2014)

*☆Art by kr0npr1nz (Last batch)☆*







*☆rep if taking, please☆*​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 16, 2014)

damn you ane  

you too lena  



			
				Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



editing my last post to take these 



please re-size  aigoo


----------



## Alicia (Oct 16, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> *☆Art by kr0npr1nz (Last batch)☆*
> *
> ☆rep if taking, please☆*​



200x150 plz? thanks! :33


----------



## Rima (Oct 16, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> *☆Art by kr0npr1nz (5)☆*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these. 150x200 please. :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 16, 2014)

suga said:


> damn you ane
> 
> you too lena
> 
> ...




Hre you goo, h?schen !!! :3


----------



## kyochi (Oct 16, 2014)

^ the first avatar (girl with orange hair and glasses) isn't free  




Tsubomii said:


> Hre you goo, h?schen !!! :3



thanks bby


----------



## Veggie (Oct 16, 2014)

Taking these, can you please resize to 150x200.

Gotta spread


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 16, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Taking

I need a resize


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 16, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



I want these two and re sized. Thank you Tsumboii. :33


----------



## Oceania (Oct 16, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​




150x200 

dotted pls? :33


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 17, 2014)

Resize?


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 17, 2014)

*Akatsuki Set ~ Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 17, 2014)

Taking


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 17, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Taking
> 
> I need a resize








Dynamie said:


> I want these two and re sized. Thank you Tsumboii. :33










Oceania said:


> 150x200
> 
> dotted pls? :33












Hellblazer said:


> Resize?


----------



## Impact (Oct 17, 2014)

Taking,  can I get both resized with the second one with rounded borders?


----------



## zoro (Oct 17, 2014)

_*Rep if taking 
Can resize/add borders​*_

​


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 17, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> 200x150 plz? thanks! :33








Rima said:


> Taking these. 150x200 please. :33









Vegetto said:


> Taking these, can you please resize to 150x200.


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 17, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  can I get both resized with the second one with rounded borders?


----------



## Evolution (Oct 17, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> *☆Art by kr0npr1nz (Last batch)☆*
> 
> *☆rep if taking, please☆*​


Taking. Resize please.
Could you also add dotted borders?


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 17, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Taking. Resize please.
> Could you also add dotted borders?



I tried different borders, choose the one you like


----------



## Evolution (Oct 17, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> I tried different borders, choose the one you like


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Suit (Oct 17, 2014)

Shiki said:


> _*Rep if taking
> Can resize/add borders​*_
> ​



Taking these, Shiki. Resize to senior and junior if you don't mind. I will pay you well.


----------



## zoro (Oct 17, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Taking these, Shiki. Resize to senior and junior if you don't mind. I will pay you well.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 17, 2014)

Taking. 24hr, but I'll get ya later.


----------



## Impact (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks,  24'd atm.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 17, 2014)

Shiki said:


> _*Rep if taking
> Can resize/add borders​*_
> ​


i would like to ty dam


----------



## zoro (Oct 17, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> i would like to ty dam





Here you go


----------



## trance (Oct 18, 2014)

Resize, my good sir?


----------



## zoro (Oct 18, 2014)

Trance said:


> Resize, my good sir?



Certainly!


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 18, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Sine (Oct 18, 2014)

resize please


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 18, 2014)

Irvine said:


> resize please



Here


----------



## Arcana (Oct 19, 2014)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 19, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​


i want the stock


----------



## Firo (Oct 19, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> ​



May I have the stock please?


----------



## Arcana (Oct 19, 2014)

Trinity said:


> i want the stock


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 20, 2014)

Taking, repping.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 20, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking, rep'd


----------



## ℛei (Oct 20, 2014)

mineeee <333


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2014)

it's been awhile 

borders and what not can be added


​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 22, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2014)

Taking   . Resize  pls


----------



## SLB (Oct 22, 2014)

taking the deadpool one

will Rep ya tomorrow


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Blαck (Oct 22, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Taking   . Resize  pls


----------



## Slayz (Oct 22, 2014)

Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 22, 2014)

Apophis said:


> Don't mind if I do.



Unfortunately for you, Moody already claimed that one.


----------



## Chad (Oct 22, 2014)

**


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 22, 2014)

Gracias. 

SMH Need to spread first.


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2014)

Taking these  Resize pls


----------



## Chad (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## JoJo (Oct 23, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## Impact (Oct 23, 2014)

mizuchi said:


>





Blunt said:


>



Appreciate it


----------



## Chad (Oct 23, 2014)

Dio said:


> resize pls


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2014)

mizuchi said:


>



Stock for this if you don't mine?


----------



## Chad (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you very much. Will rep when not 24hr.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 23, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 23, 2014)

;;
;;​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 23, 2014)

well i was bored

;;
;;​


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​





ℛei said:


> well i was bored
> ​



taking these :33

150x200 plz?

A R I G A T O U ~


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 23, 2014)

ℛei said:


> well i was bored
> 
> ;​


Taking. Thank you girl!!! <3
Gets bored more often, all look pretty beautiful .


----------



## Impact (Oct 23, 2014)

mine, resize pls.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 23, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> taking these :33
> 
> 150x200 plz?
> 
> A R I G A T O U ~



;;


Rinoa said:


> Taking. Thank you girl!!! <3
> Gets bored more often, all look pretty beautiful .



thanks rinoa   i promise i'll get bored often 


Impact said:


> mine, resize pls.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2014)

taking


----------



## Nim (Oct 23, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ​



OMG YES <3 resize pls


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2014)

​


----------



## SLB (Oct 23, 2014)

wassup.  taking.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 24, 2014)

Nim said:


> OMG YES <3 resize pls


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2014)

thank you, repped already


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 24, 2014)

Electra said:


> ​



resize and borderize plox


----------



## Shanks (Oct 24, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> resize and borderize plox



There ya go.


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 24, 2014)

Electra said:


> ​



~ these two and resized thanks


----------



## zoro (Oct 24, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> ~ these two and resized thanks



I'm taking care of it on Electra's behalf


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 25, 2014)

Taking, but resize por favor?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking, but resize por favor?


----------



## Gin (Oct 25, 2014)

taking this one, will rep asap


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 25, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 25, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Gin (Oct 25, 2014)

oh and this

resize please


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 25, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> oh and this
> 
> resize please



Hre


----------



## Impact (Oct 25, 2014)

Taking,  resize pls with the first rounded and the second with dotted borders.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 25, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls with the first rounded and the second with dotted borders.


----------



## Impact (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks,  24'd atm


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2014)

can i have the stock for this

and taking these


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 26, 2014)

@Blunt

Stock.


----------



## Nim (Oct 26, 2014)

rep if taking 

​


----------



## Alicia (Oct 26, 2014)

Nim said:


> rep if taking ​



Taking~

150x200 plz? :33


----------



## Nim (Oct 26, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Taking~
> 
> 150x200 plz? :33






here you go


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh, sorry about that. Computer issues. 

Thank you very much. Repping.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 26, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



taking, thank you 


must spreadu :c


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 26, 2014)

^ASDFGHJKL;GHJKL suga omg y..you're back !!! :*


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 27, 2014)

*Rep If Taking*


​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2014)

taking these

do you have the stock for the satsuki gif or did you make it yourself


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 27, 2014)

Blunt said:


> taking these
> 
> do you have the stock for the satsuki gif or did you make it yourself


----------



## Blαck (Oct 27, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Sablés (Oct 27, 2014)

Taking Saber and Kaiba.

resize pls


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 27, 2014)

150x150 resize and stock please. Already repped by the way.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 27, 2014)

stock pls tsu <3


----------



## Impact (Oct 27, 2014)

Resize with dotted borders pls.


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 27, 2014)

ℛei said:


> stock pls tsu <3



Stock.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 27, 2014)

hah

Could I get a resize? :3


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 27, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> 150x150 resize and stock please. Already repped by the way.









Impact said:


> Resize with dotted borders pls.







~Zaxxon~ said:


> hah
> 
> Could I get a resize? :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you very much. Repping.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 27, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> Stock.



thanks            .


----------



## trance (Oct 27, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Resize please?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 27, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Taking Saber and Kaiba.
> 
> resize pls


 


Trance said:


> Resize please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Imagine (Oct 27, 2014)

Dis mine


----------



## Veggie (Oct 27, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Taking, can you resize please.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 27, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Taking, can you resize please.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 27, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


>



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​





Awesome, thanks.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 27, 2014)

I'll take this


----------



## Hack Snyder (Oct 28, 2014)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



I'd like this one please. Could you resize it?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 28, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:*

​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Taking,  resize pls


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2014)

Taking this one, thanks.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 28, 2014)

Taking, but could I get a resize? :3

Also, need to spread...


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 28, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking, but could I get a resize? :3
> 
> Also, need to spread...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 28, 2014)

I thank you once again. :3


----------



## Blαck (Oct 28, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks black. 

Currently 24'd.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 28, 2014)

Reiji said:


> *Akatsuki Set ~ Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking Kakuzu/Pain. Thx.


----------



## Misao (Oct 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 28, 2014)

Misao said:


> ​



Awesome, Taking.


----------



## Arcana (Oct 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 28, 2014)

Taking this one, thank you 
Resize please.


----------



## Misao (Oct 28, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Taking this one, thank you
> Resize please.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 28, 2014)

misao said:
			
		

>



taking, please re-size


----------



## Misao (Oct 28, 2014)

cin


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 28, 2014)

Persecuted said:


> I'd like this one please. Could you resize it?


----------



## Krippy (Oct 28, 2014)

I love you




resize?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 28, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:

​*


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2014)

taking


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Elias (Oct 29, 2014)

thanks             .


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 29, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> 
> ​



taking these two with just a resize, thank you


----------



## Hack Snyder (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you very much! +rep


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 29, 2014)

Arcana said:


> ​



Taking both of these.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Misao (Oct 29, 2014)

Krippy said:


> I love you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Impact (Oct 30, 2014)

Taking,  resize with rounded borders pls? 



I'll take this too, thanks.


----------



## Aphelion (Oct 30, 2014)

Requesting stock of this.


----------



## Arcana (Oct 30, 2014)

Aphelion said:


> Requesting stock of this.


----------



## Nim (Oct 30, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize with rounded borders pls?





I hope the rounded border is fine, don't know how to do them properly


----------



## Impact (Oct 30, 2014)

Nim said:


> I hope the rounded border is fine, don't know how to do them properly



Yep, see nothing wrong it thanks Nim 

Will rep when am not 24'd.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 30, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Esdese (Oct 30, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



taking redhood 24'd


----------



## Impact (Oct 30, 2014)

Yep, resize pls.


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 30, 2014)

Not taking, but can I have the stock pls?


----------



## ℛei (Oct 30, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## Evolution (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2014)

taking

gotta spread


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:*

​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 30, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Not taking, but can I have the stock pls?






@BiNexus


----------



## kyochi (Oct 30, 2014)

rei said:
			
		

>



taking, thank you :uuu


----------



## zoro (Oct 31, 2014)

*Rep if taking/Can resize and add borders*

*Happy Halloween!*


​


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 31, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> 
> ​



Taking Cerestia 24'd rn


----------



## Shanks (Oct 31, 2014)

​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 31, 2014)

Taking, resize por favor. :3


----------



## zoro (Oct 31, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking, resize por favor. :3





Here you go!


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:



*​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 31, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Here you go!



Thank you very much. Repping.


----------



## trance (Oct 31, 2014)

Yo Dev. Gimme a resize for Akame and Misaki.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 31, 2014)

^ you're supposed to quote the avatars that you're taking to avoid confusion with other members who don't know the name of the characters...  


like me, I'm at a standstill because I don't know who Akame is and I don't know which Misaki you're referring to  

unless it's Sailor Moon's Misaki then fuck


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2014)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 31, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Lust (Oct 31, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



could I have this resized please?


----------



## Veggie (Oct 31, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> 
> *​


I'll take these, can you please resize them to 150x200.


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 31, 2014)

Spades said:


> could I have this resized please?


----------



## Impact (Oct 31, 2014)

Taking resize with dotted borders


Taking resize pls.


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 31, 2014)

^


----------



## JoJo (Oct 31, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



Taking, resize please


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2014)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 31, 2014)

Dio said:


> Taking, resize please


----------



## JoJo (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks tsubomii


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2014)

taking


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

suga said:


> ^ you're supposed to quote the avatars that you're taking to avoid confusion with other members who don't know the name of the characters...
> 
> 
> like me, I'm at a standstill because I don't know who Akame is and I don't know which Misaki you're referring to
> ...



Sailor Mars wasn't taken. :33 Misaki is the Blonde woman.


----------



## Impact (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Tsubomii and Dev


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 1, 2014)

Would you happen to have the stock? 

/taking, will rep tomorrow


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 1, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:



*​


----------



## Impact (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeeeeesssss

Resize


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 1, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Would you happen to have the stock?
> 
> /taking, will rep tomorrow



Here. :33


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2014)

why doesn't anyone post miku avatars anymore 



taking thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 1, 2014)

I have sooooo much Miku stock it's not funny. I thought everyone hated her though.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 1, 2014)

Giorno said:


> ​



Can I get a 150x150 resize?


----------



## Rima (Nov 1, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> *​



Taking these. Please resize. :33


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I have sooooo much Miku stock it's not funny. I thought everyone hated her though.



are you kidding me !!! 

miku avatars were all the rage in 2009/10 !! 0w0 bring that back !!!!


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 1, 2014)

impact said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeesssss
> 
> Resize







Rima said:


> Taking these. Please resize. :33







ThatBlackGuy said:


> Can I get a 150x150 resize?







suga said:


> are you kidding me !!!
> 
> miku avatars were all the rage in 2009/10 !! 0w0 bring that back !!!!



 I will for sure. :33


----------



## Blαck (Nov 1, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​





Mine, thanks. Probably have to spread, but I'll remember.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *Rep if taking/Can resize and add borders*
> 
> *Happy Halloween!*
> 
> ...



Taking eve on pumpkin. Sorry about bad quote using phone. Will fix later


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



MINE 
oh and stock please


----------



## Blαck (Nov 1, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> MINE
> oh and stock please


----------



## trance (Nov 1, 2014)

Blacknite-san. Can you resize Carnage for me?


----------



## Jagger (Nov 1, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> .
> *​


Resize, please? :33


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 1, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Resize, please? :33


----------



## Nim (Nov 2, 2014)

rep if taking (:


​


----------



## Sauce (Nov 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 2, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 2, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 2, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 2, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



Resize please. Thank you


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 2, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> Resize please. Thank you



Here.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 2, 2014)

I will take this, tho I have to spread.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:



*​


----------



## Aphelion (Nov 2, 2014)

Stock please


----------



## Blαck (Nov 2, 2014)

Trance said:


> Blacknite-san. Can you resize Carnage for me?


----------



## Elias (Nov 2, 2014)

thanks          .


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2014)

**​

Do you still have the stock for this by any chance?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeeeea buddy.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 2, 2014)

would you be kind enough to resize? cheers.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 2, 2014)

Nim said:


> rep if taking (:
> ​





mizuchi said:


> **​



150x200 + version with border plz? :33


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 2, 2014)

Taking. Resize por favor for both if possible? :3


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking. Resize por favor for both if possible? :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 2, 2014)

Once again, I thank you quite a lot. Repping. :3


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> 150x200 + version with border plz? :33







~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking. Resize por favor for both if possible? :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 2, 2014)

Ah, and thank you too. Repping. :3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2014)

*+ Rep/Resize/Border/etc​*

​


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Nim (Nov 3, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> Do you still have the stock for this by any chance?



sure! 



Daftvirgin said:


> 150x200 + version with border plz? :33


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 3, 2014)

Rep+cred if taking. I will resize if requested, but won't add borders. Sorry.​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 3, 2014)

Santoryu said:


> would you be kind enough to resize? cheers.



Here you go. :33


----------



## Veggie (Nov 3, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> Rep+cred if taking. I will resize if requested, but won't add borders. Sorry.​



Taking, can you resize to 150x200. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ℛei (Nov 3, 2014)

mine thanks <3


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

​


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 3, 2014)

Electra said:


> ​





Ctrl said:


> ​



resize and rounded borders ~


----------



## Nim (Nov 3, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​



Danke Joo :ho


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> resize and rounded borders ~


----------



## kyochi (Nov 3, 2014)

I hate you bro 



>



deleting my last post to take these 


please resize


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> resize and rounded borders ~


----------



## Arcana (Nov 3, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​



taking resize pls


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

suga said:


> I hate you bro
> 
> deleting my last post to take these
> 
> please resize


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

Arcana said:


> taking resize pls


----------



## kyochi (Nov 3, 2014)

sorry jo, I don't want this one anymore  


can I have this one resized instead??


----------



## Impact (Nov 3, 2014)

Resize pls.


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2014)

suga said:


> sorry jo, I don't want this one anymore
> 
> can I have this one resized instead??


 



impact said:


> Resize pls.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 3, 2014)

thanks, you're the besto ^^


----------



## Impact (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Harard (Nov 4, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​



How kyoot, resize s'il vous plait.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:


*​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 5, 2014)

Taking, but could I get a resize? :3

Will probably have to spread to rep...


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking, but could I get a resize? :3
> 
> Will probably have to spread to rep...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 5, 2014)

Giorno said:


>



Nicely done as always. Thank you.


----------



## Billie (Nov 5, 2014)

Harard said:


> How kyoot, resize s'il vous plait.


----------



## Billie (Nov 5, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> *​



Rep and taking.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 5, 2014)

Can I get a resize?


----------



## kyochi (Nov 5, 2014)

taking must spread 

still waiting for them miku avatars you turd


----------



## Schnarf (Nov 6, 2014)

yup yup, thanks

150x200?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2014)

Schnarf said:


> yup yup, thanks
> 
> 150x200?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2014)

suga said:


> taking must spread
> 
> still waiting for them miku avatars you turd






*Spoiler*: __ 





I hope you like it, I'll make more soon when I get free time.




 



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Can I get a resize?


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 8, 2014)

Giving away some old sigs I've made if anyone wants, rep's nice, don't really care about credit.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> Giving away some old sigs I've made if anyone wants, rep's nice, don't really care about credit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking the second one, thanks.


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 8, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 8, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 8, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Sablés (Nov 8, 2014)

taking re-size pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 8, 2014)

^


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Editing my previous post to take Giorno. :33


----------



## Impact (Nov 8, 2014)

Mine!

Resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 8, 2014)

impact said:


> Mine!
> 
> Resize pls



Here!


----------



## Impact (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Tsubomii


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 8, 2014)

tsubomiiiii-san!!! 





taking all of these

resize please


----------



## Imagine (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll be taking these this. Will rep later


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 8, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> tsubomiiiii-san!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here you go! XDD


----------



## JoJo (Nov 8, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## Sima (Nov 8, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> ​*



Is there anyway I could get this resized 150 x 200? I know it's a bit of an older post...


----------



## Blαck (Nov 8, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Kurou (Nov 9, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​




Taking


can I get a resize?


will rep when not 24hd​


----------



## SLB (Nov 9, 2014)

taking


----------



## NO (Nov 9, 2014)

Giving away this one for all the Erza fans.


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 9, 2014)

Dio said:


> resize pls



Here you go! ;D


----------



## Evolution (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 9, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> Giving away this one for all the Erza fans.


Can I have the stock for that image?


----------



## NO (Nov 9, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Can I have the stock for that image?


Sure thing. Here it is:


----------



## Aphelion (Nov 9, 2014)

Taking       .


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 9, 2014)

Taking, resize please? :3


----------



## Evolution (Nov 9, 2014)

Hime said:


> Taking, resize please? :3


Here you go.


----------



## Impact (Nov 9, 2014)

Taking,  resize


----------



## Blαck (Nov 9, 2014)

impact said:


> Taking,  resize


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> *​



Taking  

I can't rep you for some reason


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2014)

up for grabs, resize available


​


----------



## Alicia (Nov 12, 2014)

taking :33 150x200 + bordered version pls?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 12, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> taking :33 150x200 + bordered version pls?


Here you go. I do apologize though. I don't really know how to make dotted borders yet.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 12, 2014)

*AKIRA AVATARS*

REP AND CRED PLEASE


​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2014)

taking


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


>



taking               ~


----------



## Rima (Nov 12, 2014)

Evolution said:


>



Please resize.



starr said:


> up for grabs, resize available
> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 12, 2014)

I hate all of you.

Grabbing the quality stuff.


----------



## tears (Nov 12, 2014)

its been a while 

rep if taking 




​


----------



## Impact (Nov 12, 2014)

Awww yea 

Taking,  resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

tears said:


> its been a while
> 
> rep if taking
> 
> ...





Taking. Can I have the stock as well, will rep when unsealed. :33


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 12, 2014)

*KAITO*

REP and CRED 

​


----------



## Jagger (Nov 12, 2014)

tears said:


> its been a while
> 
> rep if taking
> 
> ​


Resize, please?


----------



## tears (Nov 12, 2014)

impact said:


> Awww yea
> 
> Taking,  resize pls



roger that.





Giorno said:


> Taking. Can I have the stock as well, will rep when unsealed. :33



okie dokie.





Jagger said:


> Resize, please?



okie dokie.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Ghost (Nov 13, 2014)

starr said:


> ]



resize please ^^


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2014)

saikyou said:


> resize please ^^


----------



## Cord (Nov 13, 2014)

Tears, grabbing this. Thanks. 



*EDIT:* 24'ed. Will rep when I can. 



Jagger said:


> I hate all of you.
> 
> Grabbing the quality stuff.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 13, 2014)

Rima said:


> Please resize.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking these.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2014)

taking Kirei


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 13, 2014)

Mine 

Will rep when not 24d


----------



## kyochi (Nov 13, 2014)

taking  thanks


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 14, 2014)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 14, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Resize please


----------



## Sablés (Nov 14, 2014)

Re-size


----------



## Impact (Nov 14, 2014)

Taking,  Resize pls


----------



## Ftg07 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Rep if taking ^^​*



​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 14, 2014)

Taking

Thank you ~


----------



## Evolution (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Veggie (Nov 14, 2014)

Taking, resize please :33


----------



## Evolution (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 14, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Taking, resize please :33


----------



## Veggie (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks, also taking these, resize please :33


----------



## Evolution (Nov 14, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Thanks, also taking these, resize please :33


----------



## Veggie (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 14, 2014)

Got 175 x 250 by any chance?


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Got 175 x 250 by any chance?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 14, 2014)

Ctrl said:


>



Thanks, I'll rep as soon as I'm not sealed (which should be tomorrow). :33


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Resize please





Liquid said:


> Re-size


 


impact said:


> Taking,  Resize pls


----------



## Ruse (Nov 14, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​



Taking :33


----------



## Jagger (Nov 14, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​




150x200, please?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​




150x200 pls


----------



## Rima (Nov 15, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​



Taking these. 

150 x 200 please.


----------



## Impact (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll take these,  resize pls.


----------



## Billie (Nov 15, 2014)

Jagger said:


> 150x200, please?


 



Imagine said:


> 150x200 pls


 



Rima said:


> Taking these.
> 
> 150 x 200 please.


 



impact said:


> I'll take these,  resize pls.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## kyochi (Nov 15, 2014)

Joo said:
			
		

>



resize mofo!!! RESIZE!!! 


EDIT: can you give the first two avatars a border like  please?


----------



## Lust (Nov 15, 2014)

Evolution said:


>





resize pleaaaseeee


----------



## Arcana (Nov 15, 2014)

Taking resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 15, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:
​*


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 15, 2014)

*Rep If Taking ~*
​


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 15, 2014)

Mine  already repped you today so have to wait


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 15, 2014)

Can I get the stock by chance?


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 15, 2014)

Reiji said:


> *Rep If Taking ~*
> ​


Taking <3
Thank you Reiji.:3


----------



## Evolution (Nov 16, 2014)

Spades said:


> resize pleaaaseeee


Poftim.



Arcana said:


> Taking resize pls


Here you go.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Evolution (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jagger (Nov 16, 2014)

Ctrl said:


>


Thank you! 



Evolution said:


> .
> .


Resize, please?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 16, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Resize, please?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 16, 2014)

taking, but must spread first

150x200 please + version with dotted border


----------



## zoro (Nov 16, 2014)

*Rep if taking - Can resize/add borders​*

​


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 16, 2014)

Stock please.


----------



## zoro (Nov 16, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> Stock please.





Here you go!


----------



## Veggie (Nov 16, 2014)

Resize this two bro


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 16, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​





Reiji said:


> *Rep If Taking ~*​


150x200 thank you


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 16, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> 150x200 thank you




Here you go.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 16, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *Rep if taking - Can resize/add borders​*
> ​



taking 

150x200 please?


----------



## zoro (Nov 16, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> taking
> 
> 150x200 please?





Here you go!


----------



## Evolution (Nov 16, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> taking, but must spread first
> 
> 150x200 please + version with dotted border


Here you go. Sorry if it looks bad, but it's the first dotted border I ever made.




Vegetto said:


> Resize this two bro


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 16, 2014)

Taking. I will rep you as soon as I'm done spreading. Thanks


----------



## trance (Nov 16, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *Rep if taking - Can resize/add borders​*
> [/CENTER]



Resize to 150 x 200 please?


----------



## zoro (Nov 17, 2014)

Trance said:


> Resize to 150 x 200 please?



Good choice


----------



## Billie (Nov 17, 2014)

Thorin said:


> mine + resize!


 




suga said:


> resize mofo!!! RESIZE!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: can you give the first two avatars a border like  please?


----------



## Billie (Nov 17, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> 150x200 thank you


----------



## Billie (Nov 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 17, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 17, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*




​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 17, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 17, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*




​


----------



## Jagger (Nov 17, 2014)

R-Resize, please?


----------



## Sine (Nov 17, 2014)

resize


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking Giorno and Satsuki. :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 17, 2014)

@JAGGERRR! 





@IRVINE


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 17, 2014)

keep teh jotaro avies coming tsubomii


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 17, 2014)

also, resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 17, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> keep teh jotaro avies coming tsubomii



OKEY XD

HERE.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 17, 2014)

I just realized I took the same avatar twice. 


Resize, bby?


----------



## Impact (Nov 17, 2014)

Fucking yes, resize pls.


----------



## Rima (Nov 17, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Mine. 

Please resize. :33


----------



## Evolution (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Can I get the stock by chance?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:


​*


----------



## kyochi (Nov 17, 2014)

resize pl0x aaaaand im 24'ed


----------



## Impact (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not leaving this here 

Resize.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 17, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​


Resizes pls


----------



## trance (Nov 17, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> ​*



Resize to 150 x 200 please?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 17, 2014)

Evolution said:


>





Giorno said:


> *​*



taking

150x200 + version with dotted border, please?

PS: gosh evolution, stahp making good avas I can't keep up with you


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 18, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Resizes pls


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 18, 2014)

suga said:


> resize pl0x aaaaand im 24'ed







Impact said:


> Yeah, I'm not leaving this here
> 
> Resize.







Trance said:


> Resize to 150 x 200 please?







Daftvirgin said:


> taking
> 
> 150x200 + version with dotted border, please?
> 
> PS: gosh evolution, stahp making good avas I can't keep up with you


----------



## Evolution (Nov 18, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> taking
> 
> 150x200 + version with dotted border, please?
> 
> PS: gosh evolution, stahp making good avas I can't keep up with you


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 18, 2014)

perf, taken


48 hourd, the guy is self-banned i guess.


150x200?


----------



## tears (Nov 18, 2014)

okie dokie


----------



## Chad (Nov 18, 2014)

**​


----------



## Impact (Nov 18, 2014)

Yep, resize pls.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 18, 2014)

^ fuCK YOU 



resize


----------



## Arcana (Nov 18, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> **​



Resize pls


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 18, 2014)

stock please


----------



## Chad (Nov 18, 2014)

Impact said:


> Yep, resize pls.







suga said:


> -snip-
> 
> resize







Arcana said:


> Resize pls







Satsuki said:


> stock please


----------



## JoJo (Nov 18, 2014)

Resize           ?


----------



## zoro (Nov 18, 2014)

*Rep if taking
Can resize/add borders*


​


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2014)

Taking and wearing.


----------



## Chad (Nov 18, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Resize           ?








Stock?


----------



## zoro (Nov 19, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> Stock?





Sorry for the delay


----------



## Magician (Nov 19, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:*


​


----------



## Evolution (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 20, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 20, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 20, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



please resize


----------



## Evolution (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 20, 2014)

suga said:


> please resize



HERE! :3


----------



## Firo (Nov 20, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​


Resize please.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2014)

Mein, resize pls.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 20, 2014)

Can you resize please?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 20, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



resize 

please


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 20, 2014)

@FIRO




@GIO


@TEA


@ZORO


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 20, 2014)

resize


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 20, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> @TEA


Thank you so much, will rep when I'm not 24d.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 20, 2014)

Taking this


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> resize







Tea said:


> Thank you so much, will rep when I'm not 24d.



No problem. ;D


----------



## Evolution (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Veggie (Nov 20, 2014)

Evolution said:
			
		

> ​



Give me and resize these bro


----------



## Evolution (Nov 20, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Give me and resize these bro


----------



## zoro (Nov 20, 2014)

*Rep if taking
Can resize/add borders
*

​


----------



## Magician (Nov 20, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Impact (Nov 20, 2014)

Resize with rounded borders


And this too pls.


----------



## zoro (Nov 20, 2014)

Impact said:


> And this too pls.



Here you go!


----------



## Jagger (Nov 20, 2014)

Resize, please?


----------



## zoro (Nov 20, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Resize, please?



Here!


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:*

It's Finally Here Guys!!! 


​


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 20, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​





Ctrl said:


> ​


i'm certain not just one rep will suffice, so remind me to rep you for the other post

pls
quit with the pretty avas


----------



## Impact (Nov 20, 2014)

Mmmmmm I'll take this ty resize pls.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 20, 2014)

Resize pls?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 20, 2014)

Taking
Thank you


----------



## trance (Nov 21, 2014)

Resize, bruh? 



Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> 
> It's Finally Here Guys!!!
> ​



Resize please?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Nov 21, 2014)

*yoink* could you please resize this?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 21, 2014)

Taking. Resize? :3


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 21, 2014)

150x150 resize and stock please. :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 21, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Resize pls?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 21, 2014)

Impact said:


> Resize with rounded borders





Trance said:


> Resize, bruh?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 21, 2014)

Evolution said:


> [


Taking. Thank you <3


----------



## Evolution (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Meia (Nov 21, 2014)

Evolution
 said:
			
		

>


Resize please.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Arcana (Nov 21, 2014)

Resize pls 

24 right now will rep later


----------



## Evolution (Nov 21, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Resize pls
> 
> 24 right now will rep later


----------



## kyochi (Nov 21, 2014)

Evolution said:
			
		

>



Re-size please. 


Taking and re-size pl0x. Also, add a border like  again. (: Thanks


----------



## Evolution (Nov 21, 2014)

suga said:


> Re-size please.


----------



## Meia (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you  !


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 21, 2014)

Impact said:


> Mmmmmm I'll take this ty resize pls.







Trance said:


> Resize, bruh?







Introvert said:


> *yoink* could you please resize this?





Use it wherever you want. :33



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking. Resize? :3







Rapidus said:


> 150x150 resize and stock please. :33


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Nov 21, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Use it wherever you want. :33



Thanks so much. I forgot to specify the size though. Would you be able to get it to 150x150? Sorry for making you do it again.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 21, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Thanks so much. I forgot to specify the size though. Would you be able to get it to 150x150? Sorry for making you do it again.


----------



## Suit (Nov 21, 2014)

This one seriously still free? I'll take it! Repped!

Oh, and resize please.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 21, 2014)

Ah, thank you very much yet again. Repped.


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 22, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> 
> It's Finally Here Guys!!!
> ​




Taking. Resize? profile pic dimension? (not avatar) ​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 22, 2014)

Tanuki said:


> Taking. Resize? profile pic dimension? (not avatar)



I don't know if non-senior members have smaller profile pic limits so let me know if this doesn't fit.


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 22, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I don't know if non-senior members have smaller profile pic limits so let me know if this doesn't fit.


NF resized it itself 
you can say that it fits 
damn i should work on 1000 post 
thank you so much !!
+reps


----------



## Sauce (Nov 22, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Nov 22, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> This one seriously still free? I'll take it! Repped!
> 
> Oh, and resize please.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Shinobu (Nov 22, 2014)

Evolution said:


> [




Stock please?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 22, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Stock please?


----------



## Shizune (Nov 22, 2014)

Sauce said:


> ​



MINE           .


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you. Gotta spread.


----------



## Aphelion (Nov 22, 2014)

Requesting stock


----------



## Magician (Nov 22, 2014)

Taking.**


----------



## Evolution (Nov 22, 2014)

Aphelion said:


> Requesting stock


----------



## Veggie (Nov 22, 2014)

Left me get these bro


			
				Evolution said:
			
		

>



Resize them please.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Veggie (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks EVO.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 22, 2014)

Mine


----------



## Oceania (Nov 22, 2014)

150x200? 

with dotted borders please? 


150x200 as well? 

dotted. :33


----------



## Sauce (Nov 22, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Nov 22, 2014)

Oceania said:


> 150x200?
> 
> with dotted borders please?


----------



## Impact (Nov 22, 2014)

Taking these.

Thanks


----------



## Rima (Nov 22, 2014)

Taking. Please resize. 


Sauce said:


> ​



Taking.​
What anime is this from?


----------



## Impact (Nov 22, 2014)

It baffles me people have never watched Cowboy bebop

Which btw Its name Rima.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 22, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 23, 2014)

I never watched Cowboy Bebop 

never cared to even tho it aired on adult swim all the time lel


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Nov 23, 2014)

Watch it you plebs. :ignoramus


Could I please get a 150x150 for this? :33


----------



## Evolution (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2014)

Old avatars I wanna get rid of. xD

* ~Rep if taking~*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2014)

Old avy's.

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2014)

Old avy's.

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn, this looks fresh as fuck, taking.


----------



## Impact (Nov 23, 2014)

Taking this (For now) until 24 hours are up so I can take moar 


Resize pls.


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking this (For now) until 24 hours are up so I can take moar
> 
> 
> Resize pls.



Heh, here you go!


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 23, 2014)

resize please


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> resize please



Here, sir.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 23, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> Old avy's.
> 
> *~Rep if taking~*​



Taking, resize pls :3


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 23, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​




Taking, can resize it myself, thank you. <3


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 23, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> *☆Art by kr0npr1nz (4)☆*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i nulled you 

i keep forgetting

i can't rep


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2014)

Khaleesi said:


> Taking, resize pls :3


----------



## Lezu (Nov 23, 2014)

resize ?


----------



## JoJo (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn, resize please.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 23, 2014)

Junkosama 
Mine


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Damn, resize please.







Lezu said:


> resize ?


----------



## Lust (Nov 23, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> Old avatars I wanna get rid of. xD
> 
> * ~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ...





could you resize this please?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 23, 2014)

Taking

Thank you


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2014)

Spades said:


> could you resize this please?


----------



## kyochi (Nov 23, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



taking, re-size please  aaaand, must spread


----------



## Sauce (Nov 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2014)

suga said:


> taking, re-size please  aaaand, must spread



NEIN, CIN! T.T?


----------



## Oceania (Nov 23, 2014)

thank you thank you.


----------



## Lust (Nov 23, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


>



thank you! gotta spread then I'll rep you


----------



## Rima (Nov 23, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> Old avatars I wanna get rid of. xD
> 
> * ~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



Taking. Please resize.

Also, can I get the stock for the first one?


----------



## Ceria (Nov 23, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> Old avy's.
> 
> *~Rep if taking~*​



nananananana catman!


----------



## JoJo (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm also going to have to take this

24'd. will get you later.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 23, 2014)

Do you still have the stock for this?


----------



## Suit (Nov 23, 2014)

Yo Sauce, thanks!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 23, 2014)

Stock please?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 23, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?






He/she already posted it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2014)

Taking, repping. :3


----------



## Blαck (Nov 24, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## trance (Nov 24, 2014)

Blacknite-san, resize Esdese for me pls?


----------



## zoro (Nov 24, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​




Taking         .​


----------



## Magician (Nov 24, 2014)

Noooo

Trance, y u do this 

Just when I was gonna take her for myself.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 24, 2014)

​


----------



## Sablés (Nov 24, 2014)

Roy yo


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 24, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize.
> 
> Also, can I get the stock for the first one?



Sry but, I do not have the stock anymore. D:










Tea said:


> Do you still have the stock for this?


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 24, 2014)

Sunako said:


> ​


stocks 

also taking the second one, i think


----------



## Sunako (Nov 24, 2014)

Trinity said:


> stocks
> 
> also taking the second one, i think






and the SN avatar is from a 10 Rankai doujinshi


----------



## Evolution (Nov 24, 2014)

Sunako said:


> ​


Taking and repped.


----------



## Chad (Nov 24, 2014)

​


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 24, 2014)

Taking :33


----------



## Blαck (Nov 24, 2014)

Trance said:


> Blacknite-san, resize Esdese for me pls?





Liquid said:


> Roy yo


----------



## Impact (Nov 25, 2014)

Croc 

Resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## kyochi (Nov 25, 2014)

mizuchi said:
			
		

>



taking  thanks 


edit: gotta spread)))):


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 25, 2014)

Impact said:


> Croc
> 
> Resize pls



Here you go. :3


----------



## Evolution (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Nov 26, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:



*​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 26, 2014)

Taking.  Resize?


----------



## Veggie (Nov 26, 2014)

Taking, can you resize to 150x200.


----------



## Impact (Nov 26, 2014)

I'll take this, resize pls.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 26, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Taking.  Resize?







Vegetto said:


> Taking, can you resize to 150x200.







Impact said:


> I'll take this, resize pls.


----------



## Veggie (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you..


----------



## Rima (Nov 26, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> 
> *​



Taking. Please resize. :33


----------



## Magician (Nov 27, 2014)

*Rep if taking:​*

​


----------



## Evolution (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Shinobu (Nov 27, 2014)

Can I have the stock pls?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 28, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Can I have the stock pls?


Sure. Here it is.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Shinobu (Nov 28, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Sure. Here it is.




Thank you. Need to spread again.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 28, 2014)

Magician said:
			
		

>



taking, pls re-size thanx


----------



## JoJo (Nov 28, 2014)

Where is this from?


----------



## Magician (Nov 28, 2014)

suga said:


> taking, pls re-size thanx


----------



## Evolution (Nov 28, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Where is this from?


Kirei from Fate Stay Night (the image is actually from Fate Zero).


----------



## Table (Nov 28, 2014)

Sunako said:


> ​




I'll take fat Sasuke.


----------



## Magician (Nov 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 29, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



Taking, resize and stock please c:


----------



## Magician (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Magician (Nov 29, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



Added a few more.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 29, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll take this can you make it with rounded borders?


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 29, 2014)

Impact said:


> I'll take this can you make it with rounded borders?


----------



## Magician (Nov 29, 2014)

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 29, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:

​*


----------



## ℛei (Nov 29, 2014)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## ℛei (Nov 29, 2014)

;;
;​


----------



## Evolution (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Rapidus (Nov 29, 2014)

Taking this one and stock please.


Stocks for these two as well, please. :33


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 29, 2014)

Taking 

and can I have the stock? :33


----------



## Dark (Nov 29, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> 
> ​*



Taking          

Need to spread


----------



## Lezu (Nov 29, 2014)

resize ?


----------



## Sablés (Nov 29, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## Jagger (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​




Resize, please?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 29, 2014)

Liquid said:


> resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## kyochi (Nov 29, 2014)

taking, must spread ! 


taking :') thank you


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 29, 2014)

* ~Rep if taking~* 



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 29, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*




​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 29, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 29, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 29, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Nov 29, 2014)

Resize, si vous plait


----------



## Alicia (Nov 29, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Resize, si vous plait



*s'il vous pla?t.


----------



## Cord (Nov 29, 2014)

Lena, can I have this at 170x240 + dotted border please? <333

I like weird dimensions



Thank you!


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 29, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Resize, si vous plait



Hre you go, monsieur. xD


----------



## Alicia (Nov 29, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



taking~

150x200 + version with dotted border please?


----------



## Ftg07 (Nov 29, 2014)

Evolution said:


>





Taking ^^

will rep once soon.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## JoJo (Nov 29, 2014)

Nisu work Tsu



Resize


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 29, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Taking.  resize?


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 29, 2014)

@Cordelia! 



@Daft




@JoJo

Danke you.
Here.


----------



## Lezu (Nov 29, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 29, 2014)

resize


----------



## JoJo (Nov 29, 2014)

>


----------



## Sablés (Nov 29, 2014)

ahahahahahahahaha rekt Jewjew


thanks tsubomii


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2014)

Vivi 

Resize with and without dotted borders pls.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 29, 2014)

Liquid said:


> ahahahahahahahaha rekt Jewjew



Sauce gay has got something coming.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Blunt (Nov 29, 2014)

taking


----------



## Rima (Nov 29, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these. Please resize.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 30, 2014)

old stuff, don't have the stock for them anymore 





rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 30, 2014)

old stuff, don't have the stock for them anymore 






rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 30, 2014)

Taaaaaking <3


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 30, 2014)

Trance said:


> Resize to 175 x 250 please?



>old stuff, don't have the stock for them anymore 

Unless you want it stretched and shit.


----------



## trance (Nov 30, 2014)

damn. nevermind then.


----------



## Magician (Nov 30, 2014)

​


----------



## ℛei (Nov 30, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> Taking this one and stock please.
> 
> 
> Stocks for these two as well, please. :33



welp i didnt save stocks for those two,but i have for the third one




Tanuki said:


> Taking
> 
> and can I have the stock? :33







Lezu said:


> resize ?


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 30, 2014)

@LEZU



@SASUKE



@IMPACT





@RIMA


----------



## Nim (Nov 30, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> ​



BEAUTIFUL, taking thank you <3


----------



## Evolution (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Ruse (Nov 30, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Magician (Nov 30, 2014)

Dat Mingo.

Quality taste is quality.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 30, 2014)

taking disss thanks 



			
				Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



thaaaaaank you


----------



## Evolution (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Sunako (Nov 30, 2014)

Resize pleaseeee
Taking, thank you


----------



## Evolution (Nov 30, 2014)

Sunako said:


> Resize pleaseeee
> Taking, thank you


Here you go.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## rocconorth (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll be using this one.  For my avatar I mean!  She looks kind of like Chizuru from Bleach.  I'll try to keep her away from my Hime stash.

Thanks for providing some quality stuff.


----------



## Table (Dec 1, 2014)

Taking!  Could you resize and maybe add like, a thin neon green border?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 1, 2014)

Taking       .


----------



## Hebe (Dec 1, 2014)

150 x 150, plox?

Thank you.


----------



## Lyanna (Dec 1, 2014)

Taking this. Thank you :33


----------



## Evolution (Dec 1, 2014)

Table said:


> Taking!  Could you resize and maybe add like, a thin neon green border?


Is this good?



Reyes said:


> Taking.


Here, I resized it.



Hebe said:


> 150 x 150, plox?
> 
> Thank you.


Sure thing, here.



Lyanna said:


> Taking this. Thank you :33


You're welcome. Here's a resized version.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Rima (Dec 1, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> old stuff, don't have the stock for them anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking. :33


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:
​*


----------



## Veggie (Dec 1, 2014)

Let me get these bro, resize them please.


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2014)

mines                           .


----------



## Magician (Dec 2, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 2, 2014)

I swear I owe you like 3 or 4 reps now, don't worry I haven't forgotten, although I do keep forgetting.  

24'd right now though.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 2, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:


​*


----------



## Jagger (Dec 2, 2014)

Resize, please? :33


----------



## Evolution (Dec 2, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Let me get these bro, resize them please.


Here you go.



Magician said:


> ​


Taking this one.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Freechoice (Dec 2, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Resize, please? :33


----------



## santanico (Dec 2, 2014)

yoink                             .


----------



## Firo (Dec 2, 2014)

Evo said:
			
		

> ​


Resize bruh.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 2, 2014)

Give me this one bro


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2014)

​


----------



## dynasaur (Dec 2, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:​*






Electra said:


> ​



taking, resize thank you


----------



## Blαck (Dec 2, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Resize, please?



My bad bro, didn't see that post


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 2, 2014)

Evolution said:


>





Taking, thanks.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> taking, resize thank you


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Magician (Dec 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Impact (Dec 3, 2014)

Taking,  resize pls


 This too, and dotted borders for the second one


----------



## Veggie (Dec 3, 2014)

Give me please, 150x200.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 3, 2014)

Firo said:


> Resize bruh.





Vegetto said:


> Give me this one bro





Dynamie said:


> taking, resize thank you


----------



## Evolution (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Skywalker (Dec 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> ​*


Taking, resize?


----------



## Veggie (Dec 3, 2014)

Let me get these avi mang


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2014)

go on 

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 3, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Let me get these avi mang


----------



## Rima (Dec 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:​*


Taking. Please resize.


Magician said:


> ​



Taking. Resize and remove the black border please.

Will have to rep later.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:​*




Can I get the Sailor Saturn stock by chance please? <3


----------



## Magician (Dec 3, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Give me please, 150x200.







Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize.
> 
> 
> Taking. Resize and remove the black border please.
> ...







Reiji said:


> Can I get the Sailor Saturn stock by chance please? <3


----------



## Magician (Dec 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Arcana (Dec 4, 2014)

​


----------



## Suit (Dec 4, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



Taking, thanks! Resize please.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 4, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Taking, thanks! Resize please.





Had to cut off 14 pixels at the leg in order to maintain aspect ratio


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 4, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls
> 
> 
> 
> This too, and dotted borders for the second one



Here you go! xD


----------



## Impact (Dec 4, 2014)

Beautiful!  ty


----------



## Veggie (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:

[​*


----------



## Ghost (Dec 4, 2014)

resize please


----------



## Imagine (Dec 4, 2014)

Taking Bayo.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 4, 2014)

starr said:


> go on
> ​



I'll take dis


----------



## Evolution (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Sauce (Dec 4, 2014)

​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 4, 2014)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls
> 
> 
> 
> This too, and dotted borders for the second one


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 4, 2014)

stock please :33


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 4, 2014)

haha, taking. Repping.


----------



## Magician (Dec 5, 2014)

​


----------



## Magician (Dec 5, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> stock please :33


----------



## kyochi (Dec 5, 2014)

Magician said:
			
		

>



resize pls


----------



## Magician (Dec 5, 2014)

suga said:


> resize pls


----------



## trance (Dec 5, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



Taking Haruhi. Need to spread. Also, two in debt to YM now. 

The struggle is real.


----------



## Impact (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll take this,  resize pls.


----------



## Magician (Dec 5, 2014)

Impact said:


> I'll take this,  resize pls.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 5, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2014)

stock?


----------



## Veggie (Dec 5, 2014)

Taking, resize please.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 5, 2014)

Taking this


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 5, 2014)

Sauce said:


> ​



Taking I-No


----------



## Evolution (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Lyanna (Dec 6, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



Taking this, and resize pls 



Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> ​*



Taking this, and resize pls.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 6, 2014)

Taking, resize? :3


----------



## Suit (Dec 6, 2014)

Evolution said:


>



Taking! Payment given. Resize them please.


----------



## Magician (Dec 6, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> Taking this, and resize pls


----------



## Rima (Dec 6, 2014)

Taking. Please resize.
Also, could you by any chance give the third one a rounded border? 
And the stock for the third one.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 6, 2014)

Taking, resize please?


----------



## Evolution (Dec 6, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking, resize? :3





Lucky Rue said:


> Taking! Payment given. Resize them please.



BTW, can you tell me the name of the character from your set?


Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize.
> Also, could you by any chance give the third one a rounded border?
> And the stock for the third one.



Stock:



Skywalker said:


> Taking, resize please?


Someone else took it before you, but here.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Satsuki (Dec 6, 2014)

Stock?


----------



## Evolution (Dec 6, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> Stock?


Here you go:


----------



## Evolution (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Rima (Dec 6, 2014)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 7, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> ​*



I didn't see anyone take this so I'll be taking it. 

Resize please?


----------



## Sauce (Dec 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Rima (Dec 7, 2014)

Evolution said:


>




Taking. Please resize.


----------



## Rima (Dec 7, 2014)

*Rep if taking*
​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 8, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize.


Here you go.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Magician (Dec 8, 2014)

dem sexy celebs

​


----------



## Sauce (Dec 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Bonly (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine <3. Can I get a resize for these two


----------



## kyochi (Dec 8, 2014)

Sauce said:
			
		

>



taking :') thanksu


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Rima (Dec 8, 2014)

Taking. Resize please


Sauce said:


> ​



Stock for these?


----------



## dynasaur (Dec 8, 2014)

Electra said:


> ​


taking these thank you

resize and with any border


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> taking these thank you
> 
> resize and with any border


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2014)

Taking and using.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 8, 2014)

Sauce said:


> ​



Thanks, taking :33


----------



## Rima (Dec 8, 2014)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## shippofox (Dec 9, 2014)

i can make these 150x150


----------



## Evolution (Dec 9, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Mine <3. Can I get a resize for these two





Rima said:


> Taking. Resize please
> Stock for these?






Dynamie said:


> taking these thank you
> 
> resize and with any border


----------



## Evolution (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 9, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Taking these, resize please


----------



## Alicia (Dec 9, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



taking  have to spread first though, will rep when I can.

150x200 plz?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2014)

Stock?


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2014)

@Ven





@Daft


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Stock?



I don't have it anymore, sorry. T.T


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2014)

Ok


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 9, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> @Ven



Thank you 
I have to spread first though.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Ok



I could try to look it for you, if you want?


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2014)

Evolution said:


>



taking yo                       .


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2014)

Nah it's fine Tsubomii


----------



## Impact (Dec 9, 2014)

Resize please


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 9, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Nah it's fine Tsubomii



Okey! ;D




Impact said:


> Resize please



Here you go, Impact.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Dec 9, 2014)

Which show is this from?


Taking this. Also where is this from?


----------



## Evolution (Dec 9, 2014)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Which show is this from?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking this. Also where is this from?


Want me to resize them? Both are from Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## kyochi (Dec 9, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



taking, thank you ^^


----------



## Impact (Dec 9, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> Here you go, Impact.



Danke Tsubomii


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Did someone say tsubomii? 



ILY


----------



## Evolution (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2014)

Taking. And using.

24hr, will get you later.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Rima (Dec 9, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​




Taking. Please resize.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 9, 2014)

Let me get this one EVO


----------



## Magician (Dec 10, 2014)

Taking!**


----------



## Evolution (Dec 10, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize.





Vegetto said:


> Let me get this one EVO


----------



## Evolution (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Magician (Dec 10, 2014)

Christmas Themed

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 10, 2014)

Magician said:


> Christmas Themed​


Taking and repped.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 10, 2014)

Taking, resize? :3


----------



## Magician (Dec 10, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Taking, resize? :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 10, 2014)

Ah, thank you very much. Repping.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:*


​


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2014)

taking


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2014)

​


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 11, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> ​


Taking.Thank you :3


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 11, 2014)

Do you have the original stock by any chance?


----------



## Ruse (Dec 12, 2014)

Taking..


----------



## Sauce (Dec 12, 2014)

​


----------



## Magician (Dec 12, 2014)

​


----------



## dynasaur (Dec 13, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



taking this,  just a resize thanks


----------



## Magician (Dec 13, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> taking this,  just a resize thanks


----------



## Veggie (Dec 13, 2014)

Taking, resize please to 150x200.


----------



## Magician (Dec 13, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Taking, resize please to 150x200.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 13, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> 
> ​



Mine

Thank you ^^


----------



## Arcana (Dec 13, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 13, 2014)

Arcana said:


> ​


Can I have the stock for this?


----------



## Evolution (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Ruse (Dec 13, 2014)

Taking.....


----------



## Arcana (Dec 13, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Can I have the stock for this?


----------



## Evolution (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Suit (Dec 13, 2014)

I'll take these two, Evo! Resize please.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 13, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> I'll take these two, Evo! Resize please.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 14, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2014)

Taking this one. :33


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 14, 2014)

Arcana said:


> ​




Taking, resize please 
and can I have the stock as well?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 14, 2014)

taking this


----------



## Arcana (Dec 14, 2014)

Khaleesi said:


> Taking, resize please
> and can I have the stock as well?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 14, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:*


​


----------



## Magician (Dec 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Veggie (Dec 14, 2014)

Let me get these Yo


----------



## Magician (Dec 14, 2014)

suga said:


> can you resize these for me please *__*


----------



## Magician (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Sauce (Dec 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Dec 14, 2014)

taking this


----------



## Evolution (Dec 14, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Let me get these Yo


Sure.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Gin (Dec 14, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*




resize pls

also would appreciate stock for the first


----------



## Imagine (Dec 14, 2014)

Aye


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> resize pls
> 
> also would appreciate stock for the first






STOCK.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 14, 2014)

>



deleting my last post to take these (((((((((((( oh whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

sorry magician ! 

why you do this to me tsubomo  resize NOW


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2014)

suga said:


> deleting my last post to take these (((((((((((( oh whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> sorry magician !
> 
> why you do this to me tsubomo  resize NOW



T.T


----------



## kyochi (Dec 14, 2014)

t-thank you


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 14, 2014)

resize pls

also lack of JJBA


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 14, 2014)

^

Hmm.. I made JJBA ones last time, but I'll probably make more later. 

Here you go.


----------



## Undead (Dec 14, 2014)

Any Gaara avatars? (non gifs and gifs)


----------



## Elias (Dec 14, 2014)

ty                 .


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 14, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​


Could I get these resized? ​


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 14, 2014)

Arcana said:


>



Thank you so much


----------



## Magician (Dec 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Shinobu (Dec 14, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Any Gaara avatars? (non gifs and gifs)




Basically the wrong thread for requests, but there are really nice stocks from Gaara around. 

​
Tell me, if you have any wishes.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 14, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Sure.



Thank you my friend, I'll find you something nice to pay you with :33


----------



## Rima (Dec 14, 2014)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## Rima (Dec 14, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​





Magician said:


> ​





Taking. Please resize. :33


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 14, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:*


​


----------



## Magician (Dec 14, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize. :33


----------



## Evolution (Dec 15, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize. :33


Here you go.


----------



## Impact (Dec 15, 2014)

Resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Dec 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Caelum (Dec 15, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> ​



This one is so pretty o: Imma taking it, thank you


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sauce said:


> ​



i repped


----------



## Ruse (Dec 15, 2014)

Taking


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Rep if taking :33​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 15, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Could I get these resized?












Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 15, 2014)

Bored tbh. (no to resizes)


----------



## Bonly (Dec 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ​



Mine <3 **


----------



## Sunako (Dec 15, 2014)

lel. taking.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Rep if taking ​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 15, 2014)

Taking, repping. :3


----------



## Evolution (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Jagger (Dec 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rep if taking :33​




Taking.


----------



## Impact (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll take these.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 15, 2014)

takingu :v 


EDIT: Stunna, it doesn't work


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2014)

Taking. 

Will rep later - 24.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

suga, try this one--I tested it myself:


----------



## kyochi (Dec 15, 2014)

It works now, thank you :3


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

Glad to be of service. 




Rep if taking ​


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 15, 2014)

Resize pls


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

Rep if taking ​


----------



## Magician (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Alicia (Dec 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rep if taking ​



taking~


----------



## Magician (Dec 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 16, 2014)

St. Jimmy said:


> Resize pls


Here you go.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 16, 2014)

Taking this one.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 16, 2014)

Taking, repping. Why the hell not? lol


----------



## Evolution (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Suit (Dec 16, 2014)

>



I'll take these two, Evo! Resize please.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

​


----------



## dynasaur (Dec 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ​


taking, repped


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ​


I'll be taking these.


----------



## ℛei (Dec 17, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



shizu-chan is mine,thanks


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 17, 2014)

*Christmas gifts ~  Rep if taking ~
*

​


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Lance (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 17, 2014)

Reiji said:


> *Christmas gifts ~
> *
> ​



Taking, resize please 
And can I have the stock?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 17, 2014)

Khaleesi said:


> Taking, resize please
> And can I have the stock?




Here you go:



Stock:


----------



## Ruse (Dec 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Evolution (Dec 17, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> I'll take these two, Evo! Resize please.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Rima (Dec 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2014)

Taking this also. Will rep later.


----------



## Rima (Dec 17, 2014)

Reiji said:


> *Christmas gifts ~  Rep if taking ~
> *​


Resize please. :33

Stock for both.


Stunna said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 17, 2014)

Taking, repping.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 17, 2014)

Rima said:


> Resize please. :33
> 
> Stock for both.




Here you go:




*Stocks ~*


----------



## trance (Dec 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ​



You got this at 175 x 250, mang?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

Trance said:


> You got this at 175 x 250, mang?


I got'chu.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey Stunna,

Give me this in 175x250 also, please.


----------



## trance (Dec 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I got'chu.



Much appreciated. 

Gotta spread, doe.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

Electra said:


> Hey Stunna,
> 
> Give me this in 175x250 also, please.


----------



## Suit (Dec 17, 2014)

Taking this one. Should be able to get you within the next couple of days, but I got 24'd spreading. 

Keep up the good work. Resize please, by the way.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 17, 2014)

​


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 17, 2014)

yeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Blunt (Dec 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ​


can i have the stocks for these


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2014)

Blunt said:


> can i have the stocks for these




The Naruto one I don't have the stock for on hand, but I'll look for it.


----------



## Magician (Dec 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Magician (Dec 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 18, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Taking this one. Should be able to get you within the next couple of days, but I got 24'd spreading.
> 
> Keep up the good work. Resize please, by the way.





TittyNipple said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lance (Dec 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Krippy (Dec 18, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​


Can I get these resizd?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2014)

taking


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 18, 2014)

; 

Taking these.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



taking.


----------



## Rima (Dec 18, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​





Magician said:


> ​



Taking. Please resize.

And stock for all three. :33


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2014)

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Impact (Dec 18, 2014)

Taking thank you


----------



## Suit (Dec 18, 2014)

I need this one! Resize, will rep when I can, but gotta spread. You gotta slow down dude, I can seriously only rep so often lol.


----------



## Magician (Dec 18, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize.
> 
> And stock for all three. :33


----------



## Shanks (Dec 19, 2014)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 19, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Can I get these resizd?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 19, 2014)

Electra said:


> ​





my niggraaaaa


----------



## Magician (Dec 19, 2014)

​


----------



## Veggie (Dec 19, 2014)

Resize my friend


----------



## Matariki (Dec 19, 2014)

Sauce said:


> ​



i'll be taking this


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 19, 2014)

​


----------



## Magician (Dec 19, 2014)

​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 19, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> ​



Taking.  Resize?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 19, 2014)

*Christmas ~ Rep if taking ~*


​


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 19, 2014)

Sayaka said:


> Bored tbh. (no to resizes)



It's really difficult for me to look through the thread right now so if any of these have already been taken please say so. Otherwise I want all three.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 19, 2014)

^Taking a look through the pages, I didn't see those three specifically taken. I think you're good.


----------



## Billie (Dec 19, 2014)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 19, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​



175 x 250 pls


----------



## Ruse (Dec 19, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​



Resize to 150x200?


----------



## Billie (Dec 19, 2014)

Giorno said:


> 175 x 250 pls


 



ThatBlackGuy said:


> Resize to 150x200?


----------



## Nim (Dec 19, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> ​



150x200 pls <3
(Augen weiterhin weglassen, wenn es geht)


----------



## Billie (Dec 19, 2014)

Nim said:


> 150x200 pls <3
> (Augen weiterhin weglassen, wenn es geht)


----------



## Rima (Dec 19, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> ​



Resize pls. :33



Magician said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 19, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> I need this one! Resize, will rep when I can, but gotta spread. You gotta slow down dude, I can seriously only rep so often lol.





Vegetto said:


> Resize my friend





Vengeance said:


> ​


Can I have the stocks for these?


----------



## Evolution (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 20, 2014)

Resize please o3o


----------



## Sablés (Dec 20, 2014)

stock please


----------



## Sauce (Dec 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Magician (Dec 20, 2014)

Liquid said:


> stock please


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 20, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



resize plox :33


----------



## Magician (Dec 20, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> resize plox :33





here ya go.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 20, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Taking.  Resize?






Rima said:


> Resize pls. :33






Evolution said:


> Can I have the stocks for these?


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 20, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Evolution (Dec 20, 2014)

St. Jimmy said:


> Resize please o3o


Here you go.



Vengeance said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Veggie (Dec 20, 2014)

Let me get this bro


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 20, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Here you go.



Thanks, will rep when I can o3o


----------



## Evolution (Dec 20, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Let me get this bro


----------



## Evolution (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 20, 2014)

Reiji said:


> *Christmas ~ Rep if taking ~*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking Nami


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 20, 2014)

Taking                                .


----------



## Rima (Dec 20, 2014)

Sauce said:


> ​


Taking. What movie is this from? 

Taking. Please resize.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2014)

The movie is Pixar's "Inside Out".


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 20, 2014)

Sauce said:


> ​


175x250                                    .


----------



## Sima (Dec 20, 2014)

Taking, resize?


----------



## Sauce (Dec 20, 2014)

Trinity said:


> 175x250                                    .


----------



## Patrick (Dec 21, 2014)

Resize please.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 21, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Taking                                .





Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize.





Sima said:


> Taking, resize?





Patrick said:


> Resize please.


----------



## Magician (Dec 21, 2014)

​


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 21, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



Senior size please.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 21, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



150x200 pls 

Edit: Nvm did it myself.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2014)

rep/cred


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2014)

rep/cred


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2014)

taking the stock for ken


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2014)

Blunt said:


> taking the stock for ken


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 21, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



Resize Law with the heart card please.


----------



## Rima (Dec 21, 2014)

Reiji said:


> *Christmas ~ Rep if taking ~*
> ​



Taking. Please resize and can I have the stock?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 21, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize and can I have the stock?







*Stock ~*


----------



## Alicia (Dec 21, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



taking~ 150x200 plz :33



Vaeny said:


> Senior size please.



edit: aw fuck man;



Magician said:


> ​



taking this one then instead of Mihawk

PS: stock for Mihawk and Corason/Rosinante?


----------



## Lance (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Imagine (Dec 21, 2014)

Hit me with that stock

Nvm I found it


----------



## Impact (Dec 21, 2014)

Lance said:


> ]



Where this from?

Also taking,  resize pls.


----------



## Lance (Dec 21, 2014)

Impact said:


> Where this from?
> 
> Also taking,  resize pls.



*The Secret World of Arrietty


*


----------



## Evolution (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Impact (Dec 21, 2014)

Lance said:


> *The Secret World of Arrietty
> 
> 
> *



Ah that movie, thanks Lance


----------



## Lance (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Magician (Dec 21, 2014)

Vaeny said:


> Senior size please.







			
				ThatBlackGuy said:
			
		

> 150x200 pls







B Rabbit said:


> Resize Law with the heart card please.







Daft said:


> taking~ 150x200 plz :33
> 
> PS: stock for Mihawk and Corason/Rosinante?








Sorry about the delay, guys. Just got home.

Fucking second shifts.


----------



## Lance (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Lance (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Blunt (Dec 22, 2014)

stocks for these pls?


----------



## Evolution (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Chad (Dec 22, 2014)

**​


----------



## Blunt (Dec 22, 2014)

taking


----------



## Matariki (Dec 22, 2014)

mine, thanks.


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 22, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> **​



@_@ taking~


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 22, 2014)

Just rep~


​


----------



## Impact (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll take these. do you have them in 175x250?


----------



## Sine (Dec 22, 2014)

tekkin     .


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 22, 2014)

Impact said:


> I'll take these. do you have them in 175x250?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 22, 2014)

Croc you are so lucky I'm wearing this avi until mah thread is done. 



Mein.


----------



## dynasaur (Dec 22, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> **​


taking these two, resized please 

thank you


----------



## Ruse (Dec 22, 2014)

Lance said:


>



Taking


----------



## Lance (Dec 22, 2014)

Blunt said:


> stocks for these pls?



I will try to find them for ya.
Don't really know where I got em.


----------



## Nim (Dec 22, 2014)

*rep if taking; other people can resize for me since I'm not home for the next few days
*
​


----------



## Sima (Dec 22, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> **​



Taking, resize?


----------



## kyochi (Dec 22, 2014)

taking, please resize 



			
				Nim said:
			
		

>



taking, thank you


----------



## Lance (Dec 22, 2014)

suga said:


> taking, please resize
> 
> 
> 
> taking, thank you


----------



## Rima (Dec 22, 2014)

Taking. Resize please. :33

Have to spread.


----------



## Chad (Dec 23, 2014)

My apologies for the late response, I just got home from work.



Dynamie said:


> taking these two, resized please
> 
> thank you







Sima said:


> Taking, resize?


----------



## Evolution (Dec 23, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize please. :33
> 
> Have to spread.





mizuchi said:


> **​


Where is this from?


----------



## Evolution (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 23, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*




​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 23, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 23, 2014)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Lezu (Dec 23, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## Impact (Dec 23, 2014)

Tsubomii!!!!


Taking these,  resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 23, 2014)

Lezu said:


> resize pls







Impact said:


> Tsubomii!!!!
> 
> 
> Taking these,  resize pls


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 23, 2014)

resize pls


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 23, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​


alright                                                      .


----------



## Lezu (Dec 23, 2014)

H-Hey !


----------



## Sima (Dec 23, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Where is this from?



Kyoukai no Kanata.


----------



## Sine (Dec 23, 2014)

rei size  pls


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 23, 2014)

Taking Derek, Law, and Hyskoa


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 23, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:*


​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 23, 2014)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



taking, please resize


----------



## Ruse (Dec 23, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking


----------



## Zach (Dec 24, 2014)

Can you resize these to 150x200 please?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 24, 2014)

*Rep If Taking~*

_Sorry I can't resize, I did a booboo. _

​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 24, 2014)

Zach said:


> Can you resize these to 150x200 please?


Here you go.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll be taking these, can I get a re-size?


----------



## Rima (Dec 24, 2014)

Where is this from? :33


Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking~*
> 
> _Sorry I can't resize, I did a booboo. _
> ​



Taking. Where are these from?


Taking this one too.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 24, 2014)

Hereee! 



Sasuke said:


> resize pls










Irvine said:


> rei size  pls







suga said:


> taking, please resize


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 24, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> I'll be taking these, can I get a re-size?




Already using the one in the middle.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 24, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking~*
> 
> _Sorry I can't resize, I did a booboo. _​


Taking.


----------



## Magician (Dec 25, 2014)

​


----------



## santanico (Dec 26, 2014)

mine                           .


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 26, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Where are these from?



No clue.



Skywalker said:


> I'll be taking these, can I get a re-size?


----------



## Magician (Dec 26, 2014)

​


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 26, 2014)

Just some old avatars that I'm giving away. Rep if taking. 


​


----------



## dynasaur (Dec 26, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​


taking this one resized, thanks <3


----------



## Magician (Dec 26, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> taking this one resized, thanks <3


----------



## Impact (Dec 26, 2014)

Taking,  Resize pls.


----------



## Magician (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Impact (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks 



Khaleesi said:


> Does anyone have Daenerys Targaryen gif avis?



Wrong thread

You're looking for this thread here.


----------



## Rima (Dec 27, 2014)

*Rep if taking*
​


----------



## Evolution (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rima (Dec 27, 2014)

Taking. Resize please.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

*Rep If Taking:

​*


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 27, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> ​*


thanks,                                 man


----------



## Impact (Dec 27, 2014)

Yep, resize please.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

Impact said:


> Yep, resize please.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 27, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Impact (Dec 27, 2014)

Danke,  gotta spread


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2014)

resize?????????


----------



## Elias (Dec 27, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



Taking hiei.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

starr said:


> resize?????????


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 27, 2014)

rep if you take<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 27, 2014)

rep if you take<3​


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2014)

Taking re-size pls :33


----------



## kyochi (Dec 27, 2014)

taking, please resize 


takingu pls resize 


edit: gotta spread for you dev ):


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 27, 2014)

suga said:


> taking, please resize


----------



## trance (Dec 28, 2014)

Taking.


----------



## Arcana (Dec 28, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​





Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​



Taking resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Dec 28, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize please.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 28, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​



Taking, Can I also get the stock for those 3?


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2014)

I owe you so much rep


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 28, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Taking re-size pls :33








suga said:


> takingu pls resize








Arcana said:


> Taking resize pls










Electra said:


> Taking, Can I also get the stock for those 3?


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2014)

Taking,  can u resize? 

Also do you still have the stock?


----------



## dream (Dec 28, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​



Taking this one.


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2014)

​


----------



## Blunt (Dec 28, 2014)

taking


----------



## kyochi (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Snow! 




			
				Megan said:
			
		

>



please resize :33


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2014)

suga said:


> please resize :33


----------



## Fay (Dec 29, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking! Could you resize it to 150x200?


----------



## Blαck (Dec 29, 2014)

Fay said:


> Taking! Could you resize it to 150x200?


----------



## Magician (Dec 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Nim (Dec 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Impact (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll take this,  resize pls?


----------



## zoro (Dec 29, 2014)

*You know the drill*


​


----------



## Nim (Dec 29, 2014)

Impact said:


> I'll take this,  resize pls?





I hope this is fine (:


----------



## Lance (Dec 29, 2014)

Rima said:


> Where is this from? :33



Thats *Bebe *from* Puella Magi*


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nim said:


> ​



Taking, resize and stock please?


----------



## Nim (Dec 29, 2014)

Khaleesi said:


> Taking, resize and stock please?



Here you go


----------



## Blαck (Dec 29, 2014)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Magician (Dec 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



Borderless pls


----------



## Blαck (Dec 29, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Borderless pls


----------



## Gin (Dec 29, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​


resize ariel mon amigo, I'll get you tomorrow


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2014)

Ay


----------



## Impact (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow gin

Like man, I fucking hate you right now


----------



## Gin (Dec 29, 2014)

Impact said:


> Wow gin
> 
> Like man, I fucking hate you right now


serves you right for wearing a RWBY set or whatever the fuck that is


----------



## Blαck (Dec 29, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> resize ariel mon amigo, I'll get you tomorrow






And don't worry croc, I'll find you another one


----------



## dynasaur (Dec 29, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​


taking these two, thanks


----------



## Veggie (Dec 29, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​



Taking these. Will rep you when I spread enough.


----------



## Magician (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Dec 30, 2014)

Magician said:


> ​


Taking this. Also, can I have a version without the rounded borders and the stock?


Magician said:


> ​


Taking these two as well.


----------



## Fay (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Sauce (Dec 30, 2014)

*Ninja Storm 4*



[]​


----------



## Mochi (Dec 30, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *You know the drill*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OMG LEE BABY AND TRUNKS
TAKING


----------



## Chad (Dec 30, 2014)

​


----------



## Rima (Dec 31, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> ​



Taking. Where is she from?


----------



## Arcana (Dec 31, 2014)

​


----------



## Arcana (Dec 31, 2014)

​


----------



## Nim (Dec 31, 2014)

Rima said:


> Taking. Where is she from?



Hyouka 

/10characters


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2014)

Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Mochi (Dec 31, 2014)

Arcana said:


> ​



IS DAT BABY GIRL HIMAWARI??? TAKING


----------



## Evolution (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Alicia (Dec 31, 2014)

Arcana said:


> ​



taking


----------



## Venom (Dec 31, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> ​





Tsubomii said:


> ​





Taking these


----------



## Bonly (Dec 31, 2014)

Arcana said:


> ​



Mine. Can I get these resized please


----------



## kyochi (Dec 31, 2014)

taking, thank you !


----------



## Evolution (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Alicia (Dec 31, 2014)

do you have moar avvys with titties? 

happy new year


----------



## Veggie (Dec 31, 2014)

EVO said:
			
		

>



Taking EVO, resize please


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 31, 2014)

who is this?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 31, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> who is this?



Omg I feel bad now. I just trolled you


----------



## Magician (Dec 31, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> who is this?



Gintoki fan art.



Bonly said:


> Mine. Can I get these resized please


----------



## Arcana (Jan 1, 2015)

Mochi said:
			
		

> IS DAT BABY GIRL HIMAWARI??? TAKING


Yep :33


Bonly said:


> Mine. Can I get these resized please


----------



## Magician (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 1, 2015)

Taking this.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _old / cleaning comp_


----------



## Evolution (Jan 2, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Taking EVO, resize please


----------



## Evolution (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Shinobu (Jan 2, 2015)

Taking Tsubasa. And can I have the stock please?


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 2, 2015)

Mine.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 2, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Taking Tsubasa. And can I have the stock please?


Sure.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Tsubomii (Jan 2, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*






​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jan 2, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*

170x170 profile pictures 






​


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 2, 2015)

Mein. Sankyuu.


----------



## Ruse (Jan 2, 2015)

Taking...


----------



## Gin (Jan 2, 2015)

resize please


----------



## Tsubomii (Jan 2, 2015)

Hisοka said:


> resize please


----------



## Magician (Jan 2, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Rima (Jan 2, 2015)

Giorno said:


> ​



Taking. Resize please.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 2, 2015)

Meow  Taking this one


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 2, 2015)

yes please

resize, miss


----------



## Tsubomii (Jan 2, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> yes please
> 
> resize, miss


----------



## Magician (Jan 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Imagine (Jan 2, 2015)

Stocks?


----------



## Magician (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Imagine (Jan 2, 2015)

Coo


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 2, 2015)

*Rep If Taking:*

​


----------



## Evolution (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Ruse (Jan 2, 2015)

Taking these as well


----------



## Venom (Jan 2, 2015)

Taking this


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2015)

rep if you take <3​


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 2, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take <3​


175x250 + stock, thanks


----------



## kyochi (Jan 2, 2015)

resize pls 



>



taking + I stole like 2 more lel


----------



## Magician (Jan 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jan 2, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2015)

Trinity said:


> 175x250 + stock, thanks


----------



## Arcana (Jan 3, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 3, 2015)

rep/cred


----------



## Rima (Jan 3, 2015)

Giorno said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> ​


Taking. Resize please.


Magician said:


> ​



Taking. Resize and stock?


----------



## Magician (Jan 3, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize and stock?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 3, 2015)

taking           .


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 3, 2015)

Taking. Thanks. Need to spread.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 3, 2015)

some random avas
;;
;;
;,​


----------



## dynasaur (Jan 3, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take <3​



taking this, thank you


ℛei said:


> some random avas
> 
> ​


taking these two, resize please? thank you


----------



## ℛei (Jan 3, 2015)

Dynamie said:


> taking these two, resize please? thank you



;


----------



## Nim (Jan 3, 2015)

ℛei said:


> ​



resize pls :B


----------



## ℛei (Jan 3, 2015)

Nim said:


> resize pls :B


----------



## Elias (Jan 3, 2015)

ℛei said:


> some random avas
> ;;
> ;;
> ;,​





<3


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 3, 2015)

suga said:


> resize pls
> 
> 
> 
> taking + I stole like 2 more lel







Resize pls[/QUOTE][/IMG]





Rima said:


> Taking. Resize please.
> 
> 
> Taking. Resize and stock?


----------



## Evolution (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 3, 2015)

Resize please o3o


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 3, 2015)

Some digimon avvys. Rep+cred if taking ~ 




​


----------



## Ruse (Jan 3, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Evolution (Jan 4, 2015)

St. Jimmy said:


> Resize please o3o


----------



## Evolution (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Romanticide (Jan 4, 2015)

rep/cred


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 4, 2015)

'
rep/cred


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2015)

*-Rep if taking-*



​


----------



## Imagine (Jan 4, 2015)

Gimme stock 



Taking this


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Gimme stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imagine (Jan 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 4, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*




Comic madness ​


----------



## Blunt (Jan 4, 2015)

taking

can i have the stocks too


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2015)

Taking Danke.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 4, 2015)

Taking. Resize please.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 4, 2015)

Blunt said:


> taking
> 
> can i have the stocks too


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Taking. Resize please.



Here you go


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 5, 2015)

*rep/cred*​


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 5, 2015)

*
rep/cred*
​


----------



## Ruse (Jan 5, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey, guys. Just as a reminder:



Dr. Horrible said:


> 6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.



Cropping or resizing someone's else work doesn't make it yours, or giving it a border. Please, remember to do something to the stock you're using, even if just playing a bit around with it. This counts too with tumblr gifs. If you just resize a piece that someone else posted in tumblr, you can't consider that as your work, so don't post it as such.

Thank you


----------



## Impact (Jan 5, 2015)

Taking, Resize pls


----------



## Blαck (Jan 5, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking, Resize pls


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 6, 2015)

suga said:


> please resize


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 6, 2015)

*eureka seven - renton/eureka*





*rep/cred*​


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Sunako (Jan 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Alicia (Jan 6, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> ​



taking


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 6, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> *rep/cred*​



I want this one do you have the Stock, i would like to use it for my signature as well.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 6, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I want this one do you have the Stock, i would like to use it for my signature as well.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Rima (Jan 6, 2015)

Taking. Resize plz. 


Hollow'd Heart said:


> *eureka seven - renton/eureka*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking. Resize plz.


Liquid said:


> *-Rep if taking-*
> 
> ​


Stock?


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 6, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize plz.


----------



## Magician (Jan 6, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> ​



Taking, thx.


----------



## Krippy (Jan 7, 2015)

resize?


----------



## Evolution (Jan 7, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize plz.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 7, 2015)

*rep/cred*​


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 7, 2015)

*rep/cred*​


----------



## zoro (Jan 7, 2015)

*Rep if taking - Can resize/add borders*


​


----------



## Sanji (Jan 7, 2015)

Shiki said:


>



I'll snag these, thnx 

Resize plz.


----------



## zoro (Jan 7, 2015)

CaveLemon said:


> I'll snag these, thnx
> 
> Resize plz.







Here you go!


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 7, 2015)

Eh Shiki, can you pass me the stock for both the Ulquiorra avis please? :33


----------



## zoro (Jan 7, 2015)

Sure! 

 and


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 7, 2015)

Shiki said:


> *Rep if taking - Can resize/add borders*
> 
> ​



Taking! Could I get these in 200x200 if possible?


----------



## zoro (Jan 7, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Taking! Could I get these in 200x200 if possible?



Do you mean 150x150?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 7, 2015)

Shiki said:


> Do you mean 150x150?



Nah lol. It's for a different forum with very unusual avy dimensions. I'll take 150x150 if that's the most optimal and easy size though.


----------



## zoro (Jan 7, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Nah lol. It's for a different forum with very unusual avy dimensions. I'll take 150x150 if that's the most optimal and easy size though.



No problem! Ulq looks a bit different though, I kinda forgot which effects I used 

Hope that's okay


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 7, 2015)

They all look amazing. Thank you!


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 7, 2015)

ℛei said:


> some random avas
> 
> ​


a'ight

taking this


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 7, 2015)

*rep/cred*​


----------



## Rima (Jan 7, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> *rep/cred*​



Taking. Resize and stock (for both plz)

Have to spread.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 7, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize and stock (for both plz)
> 
> Have to spread.



i just resized two previous avatars for you the other day. are you not using them or do you want these too?

i'll do those tomorrow after school if you really want them.


----------



## Rima (Jan 7, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> i just resized two previous avatars for you the other day. are you not using them or do you want these too?
> 
> i'll do those tomorrow after school if you really want them.



Yes, I do plan on using them.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 7, 2015)

Rima said:


> Stock?


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 7, 2015)

*Rep If Taking:

​*


----------



## Blunt (Jan 7, 2015)

taking and can i have the stock


----------



## kyochi (Jan 8, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> i just resized two previous avatars for you the other day. are you not using them or do you want these too?



 you know, people take avatars very quickly after their previous batch, that still doesn't mean they won't use them 
eh but I guess it can get annoying when you're the one re-sizing them  


also, the first two avatars you re-sized for me are over the file size limit 

it's 500k 

it's okay though, I don't plan to use them  
so I deleted my post, thanks anyway :3


----------



## Impact (Jan 8, 2015)

>



Taking these from previous thread


----------



## trance (Jan 9, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> *rep/cred*​



Homura.


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 9, 2015)

*Rep If Taking:


*​


----------



## Impact (Jan 9, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 9, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 10, 2015)

last batch until 5/7, will be offline til then 



rep/cred


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 10, 2015)

rep/cred


----------



## Rima (Jan 10, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take <3​


taking.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 10, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take <3​



thank you


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jan 10, 2015)

i'm taking this thank you


----------



## Ghost (Jan 10, 2015)

taking          .


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 10, 2015)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Magician (Jan 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks,  gotta spread


----------



## Sanji (Jan 10, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



I'll grab that. 

Resize plz


----------



## Blunt (Jan 10, 2015)

taking can i have the stock too



taking


----------



## Magician (Jan 11, 2015)

Blunt said:


> taking can i have the stock too



here you go.


----------



## Jirou (Jan 11, 2015)

Shiki said:


> *Rep if taking - Can resize/add borders*
> ​



Resize, please with a thin white border  and thanks!


----------



## Blunt (Jan 11, 2015)

Magician said:


> here you go.



that took me to a picture of some random dude


----------



## Impact (Jan 11, 2015)

^Oh shit it Really did


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 11, 2015)

CaveLemon said:


> I'll grab that.
> 
> Resize plz


----------



## Alicia (Jan 11, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



taking~ 150x200 please?


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 11, 2015)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## zoro (Jan 11, 2015)

Jirou said:


> Resize, please with a thin white border  and thanks!



Here you go!


----------



## Kanga (Jan 11, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking (resize please) and thanks.


----------



## Ruse (Jan 11, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Evolution (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Hitomi (Jan 11, 2015)

rep if you take<3​


----------



## Magician (Jan 11, 2015)

Blunt said:


> that took me to a picture of some random dude



try this





Daft said:


> taking~ 150x200 please?


----------



## Magician (Jan 11, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​



Taking, will rep  when not 24'd.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 11, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Could I have the stock for Kaneki please? :33


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 12, 2015)

Taking, thanks!

Need to spread first.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 12, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Katou (Jan 12, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Taking 
Resize please 
and dotted border :33


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 12, 2015)

Taking. Resize please. ​


----------



## Sablés (Jan 12, 2015)

taking     .


----------



## Jirou (Jan 12, 2015)

Shiki said:


> Here you go!



Thanks!  But how will I rep you


----------



## Magician (Jan 12, 2015)

​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 12, 2015)

Kanga said:


> Taking (resize please) and thanks.







Satsuki said:


> Could I have the stock for Kaneki please? :33


----------



## Evolution (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Rima (Jan 12, 2015)

Taking. Resize please. :33


----------



## Evolution (Jan 12, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize please. :33


----------



## Blαck (Jan 12, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> Taking
> Resize please
> and dotted border :33





Rapidus said:


> Taking. Resize please. ​


----------



## Impact (Jan 12, 2015)

Taking,  Resize pls.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 12, 2015)

thanks man. :33


----------



## Blαck (Jan 12, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking,  Resize pls.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll take this. Can I get one with white borders?

24'd atm


----------



## Evolution (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Ruse (Jan 13, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Venom (Jan 13, 2015)

@BlackniteSwartz


Apparently Moody isn't wearing this anymore so I will take it


----------



## Evolution (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BiNexus (Jan 13, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> 
> ​





Blackenite coming through with the quality. Thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 13, 2015)

Evolution said:
			
		

>



taking thank you


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 13, 2015)

Could I have the stock? :33


----------



## Blαck (Jan 13, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Could I have the stock? :33


----------



## dynasaur (Jan 14, 2015)

Taking this, resize thanks


----------



## Evolution (Jan 14, 2015)

Dynamie said:


> Taking this, resize thanks


----------



## Evolution (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Rima (Jan 15, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Taking. Resize please. stock for the second one.


----------



## Magician (Jan 15, 2015)

​


----------



## Alicia (Jan 15, 2015)

taking~

150x200 pls


----------



## Evolution (Jan 15, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​


Taking, rezise them as well please.


----------



## Magician (Jan 15, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Taking, rezise them as well please.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 15, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize please. stock for the second one.


 
Stock:




Daft said:


> taking~
> 
> 150x200 pls


----------



## Evolution (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Shanks (Jan 15, 2015)

taking


----------



## Evolution (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Magician (Jan 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Rima (Jan 16, 2015)

Evolution said:


>





Magician said:


> ​



Taking. Resize plz.


----------



## Sanji (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll snag that. Resize plz and thanks.


----------



## Dark (Jan 16, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



Taking this one


----------



## Evolution (Jan 16, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize plz.


 



CaveLemon said:


> I'll snag that. Resize plz and thanks.


----------



## Magician (Jan 17, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize plz.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 17, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Magician (Jan 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Sine (Jan 17, 2015)

resizes


----------



## Table (Jan 17, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



Can you resize?


----------



## Magician (Jan 17, 2015)

Irvine said:


> resizes







Table said:


> Can you resize?


----------



## Magician (Jan 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (Jan 17, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Empathy (Jan 17, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



Do you have the stock please?


----------



## Magician (Jan 17, 2015)

Empathy said:


> Do you have the stock please?


----------



## Matador (Jan 17, 2015)

Taking

Can I get a resize?


----------



## Magician (Jan 17, 2015)

N said:


> Taking
> 
> Can I get a resize?


----------



## Magician (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Alicia (Jan 17, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



taking~ have to spread first, will rep when I can

150x200 pls


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 18, 2015)

Taking. Resize please?


----------



## Evolution (Jan 18, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> Taking. Resize please?


Sure.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Magician (Jan 18, 2015)

Daft said:


> taking~ have to spread first, will rep when I can
> 
> 150x200 pls


----------



## Magician (Jan 18, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 18, 2015)

Stock please.


----------



## Magician (Jan 18, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Stock please.


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks bro.


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 18, 2015)

*Rep If Taking:

​*


----------



## Reznor (Jan 18, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

